# Deep Thoughts - Reader Beware



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Mortises at 11PM*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late. (If you're reading this Monte - you caught me)

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

*
It's 9:22

My Nanny lived into her 90s and was a great old gal. Hard life is an understatement. She played hockey on the marshes in the 1930s wearing a long wool skirt. She married her husband and by all accounts, things went to sh*t after that. 7 kids, 2 died, husband left, no welfare, worked as a cleaning lady in the hospital. Working poor in a small city. My mom didn't have new shoes until high school.

By the time I knew her, she lived in an apartment. She smoked Benson and Hedges cigarettes, read Louis L'Amour novels, went to Bingo and quilted. She was a hoot. She taught me how to play poker, and when she took her morning medication she'd make some comment about taking her "burt control pills" because you never know who might show up. I tried to get her to teach me how to quilt. It didn't go well. She couldn't slow her hands down enough for me to follow what she was doing. I bought a book, figured it out and was off to the races. Queen sized quilt for my husband when we were married, one for my brother and his first wife, one for each of my children. Then I got too busy and haven't touched it since. I loved working with my hands and producing something, so quilting was enjoyable in that regard, but it didn't float my boat. I didn't go to bed and dream about paisley and wax philosophical about different fabrics.

I make bread. Bought a bread maker and hated it. I make it by hand, have made sourdough starters that sat in the back of the fridge, made artisan bread, used the steam method. I make it fairly regularly but it's fallen into the category of 'something I do as a mother and wife'. I feed my family. We eat crap fairly often, but for the most part we eat home cooked meals at the kitchen table. I've got one shot at raising my children and I take it very seriously.

I've scrapbooked. Gone to weekend 'scraps' bought tools, embellishments and did pages celebrating minutiae.
I was making something with my hands, and I still do some, but in a very scaled back way.

So what is it about wood? When the work/family/life thing gets crazy I tell my friends that I want to be a carpenter when I grow up. Or is wood going to be like the other 'hobbies'? Jump right in, by the tools, work away and then walk away? At this point I don't think so.

The gender issue is inescapable, but is a touchy topic. I can't pretend to understand all women, nor can I even to begin to understand men. For whatever reason, I've found men to be more straightforward. For the most part. If they don't like you, you know. If a woman doesn't like you, all her friends now and you're the last to figure it out. Now I want to delete this. Crap. Back to wood.

Last night I was cutting, or is it chiseling? mortises at 11pm. I was in my sock feet in the garage because I had just gone out to put something in the recycling bin. Then I just took a look at my first mortise, then I measured a few things again, looked at the plans, and the picked up a chisel just to put it away. I could have stayed in the garage all night, but knowing that I have to be a reasonably pleasant human being in the morning finally had me hit the hay. I went to sleep thinking about the mortises, how I cut the stretcher pieces for the workbench a bit narrow, and that maybe the shoulders of the tenon would be to0 narrow as a result, and how I should really check that in the morning and adjust the size of the mortises and tenons on that piece.

9:42 hmmm that went by quickly. That's the point I guess. When I'm working with wood, I don't notice the time flying by. I was using the chisels with a hammer wrapped up in an old facecloth because I don't have a whatchyacall it yet. The word will come to me. Mallet. That's it, I don't have a mallet yet. So I was figuring out how much easier it was to cut the sides of the mortise because I was cutting with the grain, and how different it was to cut across the grain. When my second mortise fit nicely I was thrilled. Beyond thrilled. My hubby is away (back tomorrow) but as supportive as he is, I really don't think he would have wanted to come out to the garage after midnight to appreciate that the tenon fit tightly and that the shoulders were flush with the board all around.

I guess that's today's deep thought - Nobody expects me to be good with wood. It's not on the list of things I must do to be a good mother, good wife, good employee, allround decent human. It's not an obligation and it's certainly not expected of my gender. Maybe that's what the appeal is. Who knows. I used to envy my brothers for going to Boy Scouts and doing 'cool' things like building fires and camping. In brownies we learned about the Queen mother. Not cool. So I guess that makes woodworking 'cool'.

9:52. I'm going to instantly regret posting this. AAAAAAAAGH


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Well said!

I'm glad that you are putting your thoughts down. I enjoyed learning your perspective on things. You definately have your head on straight (whether you believe so or not)! I think many can benefit from your candor and outlook towards life & priorities.

I look forward to reading more!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I do not understand this gender thing at all. I try to get my wife involved in wood working and she just would not do it. She had an antique desk that belonged to her mother that she wanted to restore. I suggested she do most of the work on it because it would mean so much more to her. She agreed and spent weeks hand sanding that desk. I could tell too that she truly enjoyed it. After that, I thought I'd be able to get her to get more involved in it. As soon as the desk was done though, she hasn't touched another piece of wood. 
Gender should not even be a factor in it. If you like it, enjoy it to the max. Cut mortises until three in the morning if you like. I think wood working is just something that some people take to naturally. I never imagined myself a wood worker until I tried it almost by accident. I've been hooked ever since. Loved ones think I'm completely nuts when I caress and get lost in the grain of some interesting piece of wood. I tell them that wood is my mistress.

I have found myself in the shop "tinkering around" a bit because I couldn't sleep, and lost track of time until I happened to noticed the sun was coming up. It happens. Think about the alternative though. I also have laid in bed miserable because something in the shop was on my mind. I've forced myself to stay in bed because I knew I needed sleep while some little thing in a current project was on my mind and driving sleep so far from me that there was no way I'd ever catch it. I've come to the conclusion that in times like those, it's better to get on to the shop. Think about it. Which is better? Would you rather be in the shop working on the problem? Or stuck in bed worrying about the problem?

This brings me back to the original gender issue. I've heard for years that men are problem solvers and women are thinkers. I disagree. Most women I know solve problems while a lot of men drink their beer and talk about the problem. The problem is that a lot of women, out of the goodness of their hearts, let men think they solved the problem so they don't bruise their male egos. 
Because of this, I think a lot of women would be great at wood working and really enjoy it if they gave it a chance. I also believe that some men would never admit it if their wives turned out to be better at wood working than they were. That though gets into one of the many joys of wood working. How do you determine is the wife is better than the husband? You can't because the greatest joy of wood working is not the destination of accomplishment. It is the journey of learning the process. I think one could study and do wood working their whole life and still have enough left to learn to fill several more lifetimes. That keeps it interesting and something that anyone who enjoys it will keep coming back to.

So what am I saying? You have to excuse me. I do ramble on a lot. I am a thinker though. I overthink everything. The only time I think I actually do anymore is in my wood shop. 
I'm say that your statement, "The gender issue is inescapable", is wrong. It is easily escapable. Simply tell anyone who doesn't think you should be enjoying wood work to go to hell. It isn't them you should worry about making happy. If you want to cut mortises at 11P.M, then by all means, cut mortises at 11P.M.

I guarantee you that the mortise will be around to be appreciated long after someone else's bread, scrapbook, or whatever is forgotten about.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


DIY - thanks. Beer's on me.

William - Loved reading this. You say you overthink things - glad I"m not the only one! 
You're right about the gender thing not mattering to woodworking. I guess what I could say is that it's inescapable for me. My worst enemy is between my own two ears. I can't hold anyone responsible for the expectations I place on myself. And you are DEAD on with the line: "The only time I think I actually do anymore is in my wood shop."

Thanks


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I always enjoy your posts. Maybe because of the similarites to my spouse and our life. As I've said, my wife has some recent serious health issues. Also, she too gets along better with men.

However, my wifes interest is running. Despite her battle with lupus, she ran a 1/2 marathon last year and plans 2 more this year. We often joke that we try our best to stay interested when the other is rambling about running or woodworking. Deep down we're just happy each other has something we enjoy so much.

I share some of your OCD-like issues when it comes to posts and other stuff. I just try to tell myself I'm among friends. Hopefully they know I'm not an idiot (typos etc.). If they are overly critical, I probably wouldn't want them as a friend anyway. Helps me anyway.

As far as why we're drawn into woodworking with no return in sight. Shoot they've got entire books about that.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Good story, I too have a problem with wanting to over edit things. I seldom post because of it. I'm not saying I don't keyboard it all in but I just delete them because they don't look right. I have been enjoying reading your posts lately.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Good thinking, and great sharing. My mother, then my oldest sister, then her oldest daughter all were bread
bakers-cinnamon rolls-buns-all part of it. It was part of being a mother to them, the daughter uses a wood
stove/oven because she likes it. It is part of them, and the smell of fresh baked bread is part of their home.
My second oldest sister remodeled her house because her husband did not want to do it and she thought it
should be done. Knocked out walls and everything. As Helluvawreck mentions we all seem to be marching
to a different drummer, but as long as we and those important people who love/put up with us are happy,
lets sort of ignore the rest of them and have fun in the workshop and where ever else we can. Thank you
for sharing.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Glad you didn't delete this one! Enjoyed it thoroughly and you provoked some inciteful comments. Keep posting and having fun in the shop!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I got woodworking from my mother. She will be 84 in July and still does a lot of woodworking. I am not sure why more women don't get into the more artistic side of woodworking. In my mind I have always thought that women are more natural artisans than men. My only suggestion may sound sexist, but society says women aren't supposed to get dirty. You can't do this and stay clean.

I like the fact that you're open about issues. It forces some of the grumpy old men to be realistic and open about issues. Keep it up.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Dan - sounds like your wife and I are cut from the same cloth. Prior to my health issues, I ran 3 marathons.

Monte - you might have a point there. Also, in my day, most girls weren't exposed to woodworking so it wasn't on our radars at all.

Thanks gents. The fact that you read my ramblings and took the time to respond means that I'll probably do it again.  Have a great day.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

"Nobody expects me to be good with wood" Hmm? You are in a profession that people might not expect, except there are a lot of cop shows?

I worked with a kid, who's dad seemed to be "too busy", but had problems of his own. So I brought some hand tools and saw horses, and took him to the parking lot, and we proceded to learn how to saw, hammer, and drill. I assigned a task. "build me a birdhouse."

This shamed dad into working with his son. Sad? But it worked. got dad out of himself and into his kid.

My wife has helped me tear down and rehab an old house. She would play for hours as a kid designing clothes. She has pattern recognition, and creative know how. She also is a very creative writer. I'm working with the wood, and she supports that.

She is not doing any of it right now. Fascinated with the internet. So was the kid. He was a "gamer". I get a lot of them. Childhood perceptions stay with us and modify our present perceptions.

My dad did all the building maintenance. I watched and then got caught one day making stuff with "his tools"

There are many manifestations ( big word…LOL) of woodworker. I would suggest "The impractical Cabinet Maker" by Krenov. It may help with your navel gazing…he's great with words and wood!

Above all, you have a supportive family. And a passion for wood. And maybe you are just being yourself?

Maybe you are just opening another creative door? Enjoy the ride?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

I'm taking pictures now, in the shop. I can then show my wife.."I did that!" The journey is my challenge? They aren't us, but I believe support us in being us…LOL!

Going to find my conduit, wire, and electrical tools….220 here I come.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Nice story. Thanks for posting.

When I was three or four years old, I remember Mom and me on our hands and knees on the kitchen floor doing finger painting on large sheets of butcher paper. Mom promoted creativity. She was into toll painting, sewing, and all kinds of arts. Mom was a cub scout den mother, and her dad was a carpenter.

Also at the age of three or four, Dad and I would stay up late; pull the blinds on the kitchen windows; put in a "darkroom bulb" in the kitchen light fixture; and develop film and print black and white pictures. I'm now trying all kinds of woodworking projects. Each projects seems to spawn four more - and it just keeps growing! I do find myself at all hours in the garage (in my pajamas) fiddling with mortise and tenons. What a cool way to make wood do neat stuff!


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


When we did a total kitchen remodel a couple of years ago, my wife and I shared inputs, as we both cook. She did the drafting, as she knew how she wanted things arranged. Together we revised as needed, and sometimes made it up as we went. Did 95% of it with recycled oak. Often when I have a "how to" problem that has me bamboozled, I'll solicit her ideas, and she often points out something that was staring me in the face. She's a talented crafter, though WW hasn't attracted her-yet.

Your allusion to childhood was evocative. I only came to realize in later years how lucky I was in my parents. My dad bought a Sears TS in the late 1940s, and I started using it as soon as I could see over the table. No instruction, no warnings, and I never got hurt. He never yelled at me for using his tools, or told me I couldn't do something, or put down the stuff I did. As a consequence, I have never feared taking something apart to see how it works, sometimes to fix it or improve its function. That's one of the reasons I like used tools-no warranty to obsess about. In fact, I'm notorious for taking even new tools, getting irritated at some functional inadequacy, and modifying it in some way, thereby voiding the warranty (from reading a lot of LJ posts, warranties often aren't worth a hoot anyhow).

In contrast, there is my wife's ex. He was taught by his dad that he couldn't do anything right, so he became totally anal about the right way to do stuff. He's terrified of doing it "wrong". I say, be bold, try things out, don't be afraid of finding out that something didn't work as planned (I have a number of aborted little projects that didn't quite gel; doesn't bother me a bit, except that when I come across one, I ponder it for a moment wondering if it's worth taking up again).

I really appreciate this thread, thanks for starting it. It's too easy to go on and on. So I'll stop.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Doc, always nice hearing from you - you have a very positive outlook.

Rich and runswith - funny what we remember isn't it? I often wonder what my kids will remember.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,
You use the language exceptionally well. And, as Randy put it , you do have your head on straight.
Your kids will remember your loves and passions more than anything else. And they will treasure the products of them. 
Please continue to allow us to explore your fertile mind through your excellently constructed and interesting prose.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Hey Sandra - thanks for the deep thoughts….it really helped brighten my day up….you put a lot of consideration in all things important…....and mortises at 11 seems to be important and I can relate….the Queen mother….not so much!! LOL…...


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


As I was cooking dinner tonight, I was thinking about your views on gender expectations and had a chuckle.
You see, I'm not able to hold down a job because of past back injuries. I have good days where I can walk, but in pain. Then I have bad days when I'm confined to a wheelchair. The thing is though, besides my woodworking hobby, my "job" is housework and taking care of the kids. My wife is a security guard and brings home the bacon. When I'm not able to stand to do what I need to, like wash clothes or cook dinner, it presents the opportunity to teach my boys to do housework as well. 
I have seven sons and one daughter. I teach my boys to never depend on a woman to do all the housework. I tell them they never know if they may be in a situation like myself and have to take care of a household, or in the event they are longtime bachelors, I don't want them living in a pig pen. I teach my daughter to never depend on a man to take care of her financially. She never knows. Her husband may become disable, die, or she may decide she simply does not want a husband.

In the end though, this gender expectation subject brings me back to my own upbringing. I was raised by my uncle and grandmother due to an absent, alcoholic father. My uncle, the man I learned everything from, and have always looked up to as what a man should be, was a twenty three year military veteran. He taught me to cook, sew, clean, and do things that some people consider "woman's work". 
I put that in parenthesis because that statement is a crock of $#!+, of course. That statement, "woman's work" makes me think of my grandmother. your description of your nanny made me think of her too. My grandmother would have said, while taking a draw off her Virginia Slim, "noone puts this woman in her place. I do what I damned well please and I have a .357 that dares anyone to say otherwise".


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Gene, I'm blushing. Thank you.

William - love the granny image. I completely agree that the gender issue is often not an issue at all, and I wasn't complaining about it - I'm the master creator of the list of things I think I must do to be a good mother, wife etc.
If my house is messy, I feel it's a reflection on me, not my husband. Nobody has ever said that to me or even insinuated it. Of course there is that nagging little voice that sounds remarkably like my mother's..

Like you, I'm dealing with medical issues. I'm still very mobile, but have some weird and wonderful progression of nerve damage to my extremities. That's what makes this site great. We all have a story, and we can tell it over a pile of wood shavings. Oh, and do some woodworking too!

JL7 - thanks for that.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I have 4 brothers and no sisters. Mom was determined that we would take care of ourselves and depend on no one. While we were in our teens we were required to cook meals for the family, learn to do our laundry and make our own clothes. As teenage boys we felt abused. Of 5 adult men, only one has dependency problems. He's been married 4 times and still looking for the right one. I have always done the cooking. I do not allow microwave meals in my house.I cook ffrom scratch as my mother showed me. My main problem is that I am too independent. Even during the17 years I was married I did my own laundry and most of the cooking. I take care of mom now. I owe her that.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Your mom raised a good son, Monte.


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mortises at 11PM*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


A snippit of less than 30 minutes with you is little to go on. But it seems like you're the type who uses things in your life to learn about yourself. (I like you already.) In which case woodworking will be another thing that gets sidelined when you feel you've processed (over thought) what you need to process. Unless this is the time around where you consciously realize that that's what's happening. In which case you've just opened up the possibility of falling in love with working the wood for this thing it gives you. And opened up to a lifetime of learning from the wood.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Pain pain pain*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late. (If you're reading this Monte - you caught me)

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

10:39 pm
Pain is a relative thing. I have relatives who have caused me pain, but that's not what I'm talking about.
I've been asked by numerous doctors and nurses to rate my pain on a scale of 1 to 10. My scale has changed significantly in the past 2 years. My 10 used to be a needle through an infected big toe. That pain lifted me right up off the table. My 10 is now the indescribable pain of a 'spinal headache' after a spinal tap.
That was beyond anything I've ever experienced or ever want to experience ever again. It was the only time I ever wanted to die. The pain was that bad that I just wanted it to stop, whatever it took. So that's my new 10.
But what about living at a 6 day in and day out? It wears on a soul and affects everything. I'm apparently a bit difficult to live with when I'm in pain. Really? What a surprise.
I don't live a 6 day in and day out, but I have many days at a 6 or 7 and then I have a few fantastic days when I'm at a 2 or 3. I'm so close to zero that I'm giddy. I try not to overdo it, or overthink and just enjoy it, but it's almost bittersweet because it comes to an end. 
10:46 Now that was dark and depressing. Maybe this is where I tell you that pain is a blessing, yadda yadda, has shown me how wonderful the world is, and that my friends would be complete and utter BS. Pain stinks. It rots, and it slowly erodes your soul.
10:48 9 minutes in and I can't think of what to say. I did do 8 weeks of pain management and I must say it was somewhat helpful. We discussed neuro-plasiticity and how the brain processes pain, and what we can do to manage it etc etc. We breathed and stretched and 'mindfully' walked around the room. Don't laugh, it was actually beneficial. The biggest thing I took away from that is the difference between pain and suffering.
Pain is the physical sensation. Suffering is the story we tell ourselves about it. Kind of rings true.
10:52
Don't get me wrong, I have good days, good moments and lots of laughs. But being in pain is an isolating experience. It boils everything down quickly to 'what am I able to do' and within that 'what do I want to do'.
Tonight I just wanted to get out to my shop. The nerve pain in my elbows has been bothersome but I pushed myself to get groceries today and take care of some household matters. My tank was almost empty by the time I made it out to the shop and just holding the chisel was sending the pain up my arm. I got through two mortises. I looked at them awhile, quite pleased and then reluctantly headed back into the house.

We all have a dark side. It's not politically correct to talk about it most of the time. We're supposed to 'deal with it' and 'oh isn't she brave' and 'oh I don't know how you do it." and my favourite "at least it's not cancer". When I'm on the dark side, I just want the world to leave me alone. I want to go out into my shop and measure something, mark it with a pencil and cut it. I want to rearrange my workdesk and sort through my sandpaper. Unfortunately sometimes that's a luxury. I have a family who depends on me to keep the household running.

I know that there are people worse off than I am. That means diddly squat when I'm having a bad day.
Guess what kind of day today has been???
Bah humbug

11:06 - three more minutes of this will be painful for anyone reading it, so what to write for three minutes?
-fluffy puppies
-free chocolate
-free shipping at Lee Valley
-winning the Home Depot survey contest
-getting the sander I want for my birthday
-vodka
-a good laugh on Lumberjocks.

There. Almost a smile. One minute left. If I follow my rules I can't delete this. Unfortunate.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


You are obviously going through an awful time by most people's standards. The fact that you're able to try to laugh at it tells us you're not done fighting. Most of us would help you with that fight physically if we could. But all we can offer is our mental support. OK, we'll send money for vodka if that helps. 

My prayers will be with you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Ah Monte, always a kind word. Thank you.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Two mortises is better than my none. I teach pain management and have some of my own, but not like yours .My wife gets migrane headaches so I can empathise but not sympathize.

Having worked with Fibromyalgia clients, which is not your issue I understand. Try to redirect if you can? Think of the wood, smell the wood, feel the wood!

Hope you feel like chiseling some wood.

Been pl;owing snow, had to bust my plow out of two inches of ice frozen to the ground forgot to protect my elbow.

Its done I'm done for awhile.

Will spend two days with psych then back to the shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Doc - it's amazing how many people deal with chronic pain. It's like buying an oldsmobile. You never knew there were so many on the road until you had one yourself.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


LOL!

Humor is helpful too. Think wood!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra
I feel you pain through your writing and of course not your real pain. I truly wish their was a way I could help, but all I can do is listen and hope in a small way knowing someone really cares helps you. We all need to hear your plight and understand how good we have it. I hope and pray that your life can be better. At least know I really care and many many more do too.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. Truly
After writing something like that, I get instant remorse wondering why I would dump all that on a page, and asking myself if I'm just looking for sympathy. I guess this place is like a good bar. You can tell the bartender just about anything, and he's still happy to see you the next time you stop by.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I have pain daily. It's called old age. Nothing really significant though. Just something always hurts. My only minorly comparable experience is when I was a referee. Being bull headed I would never give up games (high school soccer and basketball). I would have blisters on my feet, especially the toes. But I knew once I got going they would kind of numb out. Does yours ever numb out? Of course I paid for it dearly later, but I got the job done. Woodworking is a much better hobby! Nobody yells really bad things at me!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Yes, I suppose mine does numb out. The pain in my feet isn't as bad when I'm moving, so I try to be as active as I can.
Most days, there's no rhyme or reason as to what aggravates it. One day something will hurt, next day it doesn't. Bad wiring is unpredictable.
Love the woodworking. The wood doesn't ask me a thousand questions or roll its eyes at me.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I,m just getting old. ...sorry for pain…I will keep you in my thoughts too. Fight the good fight..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Sandra, Did you say something???


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


OMG Marty. You just got a belly laugh out of me. You're hired!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Keep you head up.
Laugh when you can.
Enjoy what you can.
Piss someone off just because.
It all runs the gammot.
I have tried it all and in the end,
The pain is still there,
But if you get down to the bare tacks of it,
It's better than pushing up daisies.
Well at least we realize that after the pain subsides.
You just have to bear with it till then.

I think you already have picked up on it. I live in a constant state of pain. My "good" days just means the pain is down to a level that I don't cry or bite someone's head off if they get in my way. My "bad" day, I have to roll my fat butt as close to the bathroom as I can in my wheelchair before holding on to something in order to waddle over to the toilet.
I've been told you get used to it. That is the biggest lie that's ever been told. One never truly gets used to bing in pain all the time. 
I've been told there is medicine that will help. That's a crock too. Your body gets too accustomed to the meds and if you're not careful, you'll get addicted to them.
I've been told a lot of crap, but when it gets back to it, the pain is still there and I'm still here. So where does that leave me (and you, and others like us).
I have contemplated suicide just to end the pain.
Actually, I admit I still contemplate it from time to time. Sometimes it seems that death would be better than the pain. 
How do you fight back those feelings?
We all have to find our own way.

Here's my story.
The closest I got was once when I sat at a desk, loaded a .45 and put it in my mouth. I couldn't take anymore. As I lifted my head though, the tears cleared away for a moment as I realized that the time for crying was over and I wouldn't hurt anymore. As they did though, something else swept over me. With my finger on the trigger, and the site of my kid's pictures on the wall, I didn't think anymore about the pain. I thought of my kids not having a Daddy. 
That day, I checked myself into an institution for help. It was the second time I'd been there. The first time though I played the game and told them what they wanted to hear so I could go home. This time, after I'd sunk lower than I'd ever been before, I honestly tried to get help. They talked to me. They gave me medicine. I was released. I felt better, until the pain started getting to me again.
To shorten this story, lets just skip on to the end.
I found a therapy that worked for me. I accidentally found wood working. It was the best thing that had happened to me since I broke my back in the first place. Now, wood working keeps my mind going even when I can't get to the shop. For example, I've spent the better part of the last week, because of a bad spell I've been going through, watching wood turning videos. 
Now here's the secret. 
I know you seen the cube in a cube things I made today.
When I feel down and depressed, that's the sort of things I make. I show them to my kids, and their eyes light up. They love that stuff.
My kids also have other projects we've worked on together, like the trebuchet, the rubber band gatling gun, unnecessary stuff. It's necessary for me. My kids see me fighting and doing something. I see my kids grow up.

So, I'll make it. 
And by the time all the kids are gone, there will be grand kids.

Thanks you for an interesting post and what seemed like a good opportunity to ramble off some of my own feelings. 
I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I think it is great that you let us into your world. By writing your blog you are allowing us to get to REALLY know you, as opposed to letting us know who you want us to know. It is a brave thing to bare one's soul. I can honestly say, I ain't got the guts!!!

I'm sure that many an LJ are experiencing a similar situation as yours, and although they may or may not post, feel less alone and/or isolated because of their pain after reading your post. I would say this is a great place for you to vent or unload. I know I have unloaded here a few times. It was easier than actually trying to talk with anyone. Just spilled my guts and got it out and moved on. It was very cathartic and less expensive than an "hour on the couch"!!!

Whether you are having a good day or a bad day, want to tell a joke or commiserate, post a project or not…..
You've got people here that care and will listen and/or laugh.
What we listen to is up to you….;^)


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks William.
Yes, we get fed lots of info from people who have studied pain, but not lived it. Woodworking has likely saved my sanity.
And I'm glad you're still here. (.45s leave a nasty mess….)


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Randy. I appreciate your sufficiently warped sense of humour.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, that was about ten years ago.
I've come a long ways since then.
It wish I could tell you it gets better.
For me,
The pain hasn't gotten better,
My means for coping with it has though.
I still have my bad days, mentally,
But they seem to go quicker now.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, after reading what you and William go through I feel like a total sissy

William, I have been in the tunnel. You have to find a way to find a light at the end.


----------



## DrewT (Mar 4, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I'm new to this site and the more I read the more I'm truly convinced this unique place is full of really good character people - really enjoying everything I see (except the skills and talent I don't have in comparison to you all)...

Definitely praying for you, Sandra!!!


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I admire your tenacity and candor. It would be far too easy to focus on all the reasons you can't do something, instead of finding the reasons you can. I pray you experience some relief, and find coping strategies for when relief eludes you.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


"If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on."

Hmmm, depends on WHOS navel we're gazing at.

Mine - not so much, yours? Well, maybe! 

Prayers to you for a better tomorrow


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, I believe that it is important to face your pain head on and try to live with it even though that is difficult to do. You seem to be trying to do just that and that's a good thing. God bless and I hope that your pain becomes more manageable, either through your mind or medication or a combination of the two.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Do not have much experience with real pain, but have a son and daughter who are going through the 
continuous problem right now, and like you are living with it and moving on. This may not be the best bar
in the world, but the price is right and if you do not like one bartender there is another one in the next blog.
Hope it gets better, and that the workbench gets finished and used.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments. This site is a great place for ideas, inspiration, and woodworking tips and just plain good company.

Here's to better days,
Sandra


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, here's some input: pain is a lack of life energy flowing through the nerves of the physical body. The energy comes from above (God) down through the pineal gland into the heart and out through the nerves into every cell of the body. Negative feelings can block the flow. Consciously commanding the emotional body, which is around the physical body about three feet in every direction, to feel perfection will work once your feelings know that you know that you have the authority to command them to change. Keep at it. Visualize the results you want. Keep the attention off what you don't want. Energy through use becomes power. It is a major life lesson.
God bless you.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Now just wait a minute.
You're telling me that my chronic pain, that the doctors all agree stems from my having broke my spine in six places in '99, is simply a lack of life energy from God?
That means I've either 
1: been praying to the wrong God (I only believe in one God), or
2: God is punishing me, or
3: God has a real warped sense of humor and he finds my pain funny.
Which is it?

I'm sorry,
You may mean well there buddy, but this just sounds waaaaaay to close to the same start of conversations I've had with some major nutjobs.
I'll stop there before I really start a rant.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


William, if you broke your spine in six places you definitely interrupted the biggest nerve in the body. My dad had cancer on every vertebrae of the backbone. It had spread all over his body. He was written off by the doctors after 13 weeks in intensive care. About six months later, he was walking about 2 1/2 miles per day; and the doctors could not find anything wrong. They called him the "miracle man". He described what I said above, and gave all power to God. I saw the results on a day-to-day basis. It was amazing.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Rich, I apologize if I sounded like an @$$, but it sounded like you were going on a religious nut rant for a second there. I've had people tell me that if I was to just put my faith in God that my pain would simply go away. While I am a firm believer in God, it isn't that simple. I believe God gives us no more than we can handle, but I don't think, in a situation like mine, he is going to miraculously remove my pain.

I am another one of those walking miracles. I had the wreck in '99. The night of the wreck, my family was told to get a priest there, because I wouldn't make it through the night. 
The next morning, and after six pints of blood they'd given me through the night (never felt so cold in my life being that close to death's door), they decided to see what they could do with me. I laid up in a cast covering my whole main body area for months. They done three surguries to completely restructure my right arm, which had been mangled pretty bad and shattered the bones in it.
All in all, the wreck gave me a spine broken in six places, two in the lower back, two in the middle of my back, two in my neck. It destroyed my right arm. It fractured both my shoulder blades. I had compound fractures in both ankles. 
I pulled through all this with doctors telling me I would never walk again.
Several months later and a whole lot of physical therapy, I walked out of the hospital. Yes, I said walked.
The doctors warned me not to do certain things because of the delicate nature these injuries had left my back in. One of those things was I was going to have to give up the only job I'd ever been good at, mechanic work. The problem is, when you have kids and all you know how to do is turn wrenches, what you gonna do?
Anyway, I went back to running my own shop and wrecker service. I had daily pain, but I pushed on. 
Then, in '03 I drove over some rail road tracks and went limp in pain. I found out later a disk had ruptured. I was behind on some deadlines and had to get caught up though for the survival of my family, so I decided to delay the surgery. 
Then, while installing a transmission in a car, the transmission jack failed. Out of instinct, I grabbed the transmission to keep it from hitting the concrete. After all, remember I was struggling, and couldn't afford to replace a transmission that cost several thousand dollars. 
Anyway, I caught the transmission, but I hit the concrete. I lost feeling in my legs. I was told I then had nerve damage, and would never walk again. 
I stayed that time in a wheel chair for two and a half years. Feeling finally came back in my right leg, but I still have no feeling, and no muscle control from just above the knee down, in my left leg. 
The doctors, because of all I've been through said I needed to just stay in the wheel chair. I had the idea though that if I could keep my left legs from buckling out from under me, I could learn to walk again. So I went and got a knee brace from Wal-Mart. I turned the hinged part around so it wouldn't allow the leg to bend like the brace was intended to do. This held my leg stable and I learned to swing the leg using only the upper muscles and learned to walk real good again. 
Finall, by '06, the doctors gave up telling me I was hurting myself and got me a proper brace. The brace I have now is much easier to use with a lock that allows me to bend it to sit down, and lock it in to stand. 
I'm supposed to lift nothing heavier than a coffee cup. The doctors tell me if I don't listen to them I will wind up back in a wheel chair and, you guessed it, never walk again. 
I know now that I have two disks that are herniated and one that is on the verge of rupturing. The doctors are wanting to operate on me again now. I've decided though that as long as I can walk, I'm nat taking any chances with them cutting on me. I've beaten the odds this long.

Anyway, there's even more horrible things that happened in the middle of all this. The point is though, I've had people call me a miracle too. I was not supposed to live after '99. Then I was not supposed to walk after '99. Then I was not supposed to walk after '03. Now they're telling me I'm on my way to not walking again. 
What does this all prove?
It proves why they call it PRACTICING medicine.

I know some people on Lumberjocks (and elsewhere) may get tired of hearing my story. I keep telling it for a reason though. I hope somehow, somewhere, I can convince someone of something very important, NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Just seeing these comments now.

Rich - I appreciate the sentiment of your comments. I believe in God and I believe in miracles, but trust me, I've visualized, prayed, etc etc etc. The only thing that has worked for me is exactly what William is doing - keep moving and not giving up.

William, I had read your story in bits, but this is the first time I see it all together. All I can say is wow! The fact that you still have a sense of humour is a miracle!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


What would I have without a sense of humor?
I hurt all the time, but if I wore that on my sleeve every second of every day, I would soon become a miserable being who noone wanted to be around.
Nah!
I prefer to try to make the best of what I have left.
It's better than pushing up daisies after all.

I have to admit though Sandra.
Just for clarification's sake.
I'm not some special human being.
It took many, many, much too many, hours of therapy for me to accept my situation and act as I do now.
There was a time that I was angry with the world, angry with myself, angry with God. Hell, I was angry with anyone and anything that I came in contact with. 
The therapy though helped me see the truth though. 
I was only angry at the pain. 
And if I stayed that angry all the time, it meant the pain was winning.

I also have to always go back to my beiefs.
God never gives us more than we can handle.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Pain pain pain*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Money and happiness*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late. (If you're reading this Monte - you caught me)

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

10:45 This seems to be the witching hour for me. 
I've been thinking about money lately, in particular the expression 'money doesn't buy happiness'. I tend to disagree. Money doesn't guarantee happiness, that, I'll concede, but it sure does help avoid problems and headaches that can keep you from being happy. I don't know if I agree with the statement that money is the root of all evil either. I think greed is the root of that particular brand of evil.

I've found that the people who are the most happy with their financial situations have been worse off at some point.
Let's be clear, there are a lot of miserable rich people. They'd be miserable, rich, poor, alive and dead. Money doesn't fix miserable. There are also a lot of miserable poor people. Some of them are miserable because they always have been and always will be miserable. Some are miserable, because they're exhausted, discouraged, frustrated and beaten down by financial difficulties.

I'm not talking about the happiness that comes from having a good laugh with your family at the supper table, or the happiness that comes from a goofy dog slobbering on your slippers. 
Maybe the word I'm looking for is comfort.
This is starting to sound materialistic. I suppose that's true.

Let me put it this way - I have a family. I'd give everything away if that's what I needed to do to keep them safe and healthy. I also don't think they need everything that we can afford to buy. 
But I'm very happy that I can buy them the things they need without worrying or fretting.
If my kids need school supplies, we buy them school supplies. If they outgrow their jeans, we can buy them new ones (or new-to-them because I don't consider brand-name and brand-new to be a need).

I've had a job or jobs since before I was old enough to officially have one. I paid my own way through university. Not because I wanted to, but because I had to. I think I was 32 before I paid the last of my loans.
I've never gone hungry, but I know that feeling of wondering if you have enough to pay the rent on time. Or walking, not because you want fresh air (that's what you tell your friends) but you've nothing left for bus fare.
I've lived in a rooming house where the bathroom was down the hall and I was the only female.

Once, when I was in my early 20s, I was in a particularly bad spot financially. It took every ounce of courage I had, but I finally asked an older friend of mine if she would lend me $250.00. I was completely mortified. I used the money to cover my rent and I paid her back within a month by taking extra shifts at work. I've never forgotten that kindness or the shame I felt having to ask.

So does money buy happiness? In some ways it does. But maybe that's only for those who know what it's like to have none, or who don't lose sight of how lucky they are.

Last night I placed an order at Lee Valley for the hardware for my workbench. A need? Definitely not. I've had those items in my online basket for awhile, but felt bad spending that kind of money on drawer slides. Will we have to go without groceries because of it? No. Will I feel happy when that box arrives? You bet your bottom dollar I will. Some of you may be thinking that it's temporary happiness and that it will pass, and maybe I'll be written off as shallow, but I can assure you that I'll feel happiness each and every time I use my someday completed workbench. I'll also experience great happiness building it.

Yes, perhaps the best things in life are free, but they are much easier to enjoy when all your energy isn't spent on making ends meet. There, I think I summed up what I've been trying to say. Money doesn't buy happiness, but it sure prevents a lot of headaches.

Money doesn't fix stupid either, I suppose I should add that in. There's a show on TV about lottery wins changing people's lives. Duh. Stupid people who win a lot of money are just rich and stupid. But take someone with solid morals and values and a good work ethic, and give them a pile of money and I think they would tell you that it helped their happy-meter. I'd like to think so.

I didn't win an actual lottery, but I'm living a lifestyle that 90some % of the world's population could never imagine living. So I guess being born in a country where I could get an education that led to a job that led to a paycheque that led to the house that has food and a fridge is like winning the lottery.
And I'm pretty happy about that.

11:17 There. I like money. I've said it. Who's with me?


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Whew…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, or fortunately I'm a fast typist.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I will never be rich. I bust my butt to make money so that I can have a comfortable life. Does money buy happiness? No. But misery is very likely without a n adequate amount of it.

You manage to state what most of us feel in our hearts, but are unable to say it for ourselves. I for one appreciates your honesty.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I don't know about that Monte - you managed to say in 2 lines what it took me a half hour to say


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Monte, reading yours didn't wear me out. I'm just saying…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Could be worse, imagine listening to it….
(reading Marty's mind = "her pooooor husband")


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, You're like a lost puppy dumped on the doorstep. We can't help but luv ya…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Gee thanks. I think.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra money could make me happy ,give me a mill and ill laught all the way to the bank ,you know the bible dont say money is evil , the love of it is , i allways feel better with some cash in my pocket ,its just im so sad today  lol


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


What a good reflection on the nature of happiness with and without wealth! As I read it, I thought of this quote, attributed to several different people: "I've been poor, and I've been rich. Rich is better!" Some say it was Sophie Tucker that said it, but it's not clear.

Anyway, my thought is that money is a tool. Some people have none, and are happy without it, and as you said, some people are rich and miserable. If what you have in your heart makes you happy, then you can use money toward externalizing that. If you are unhappy in your heart, no amount of money will fix that.

Keep writing. You have a gift for externalizing your introspection, and I enjoy reading your thoughts.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Money does buy happiness…there is no disgrace in admitting it. It is the wise that know how to use it for happiness.

"Being poor is no disgrace, but it is sure damn inconvenient." -Gene Starkey.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


More stuff we have in common:
- Worked our way through college. For me, a basketball scholarship helped a lot, but it was work!
- Pretty open about money. Got nothing to hide. We worked for it. That's why I'm up at 5am even though I don't have to be.
- Placing a Lee Valley order soon. And yes its fun having a little extra jingle;-)

And yes, it's the LOVE of money that's evil.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Money is nice when used correctly, I am going to help a friend glue up a 3" thick by 30" wide maple workbench
top Friday with his son helping. He has a bad back and heart problems, but he has a shop and the fact that
his son will be helping will mean way more than the fact that he is finally getting that bench built in his big
shop. We are both comfortable and have pinched pennies in the past, but I agree with your statements.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Truer words have not been typed!!!

Although, I've heard it said; "It is the LACK of money, that is the root of all evil!!!

There is not much I could add to this, as you have expressed it so well!!! Please continue to blog your "Deep Thoughts"....
I find your insights and outlook thought provoking and a compelling read!!!


----------



## willoworks (Jun 1, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


People tease me because I always keep things in my shopping carts at lots of stores. At some point I'll decide it is what I truly need but most will be abandoned because they were frivolous whims and not something I needed. I think that is truly the core of it - wants vs. needs.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Money and happiness*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Monte does have a knack for "cut to the chase" comments doesn't he? I always enjoy your blogs so keep em coming.

I will add one of my favorite quotes to this discussion about money: "If money will fix it, it ain't a problem". VERY true statement in my experience!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Label - retentive*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late. (If you're reading this Monte - you caught me)

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

931pm A bit earlier than my usual ramblings. The kids are asleep, and my husband is watching sports with a large glass of beer. I should be good for 30 minutes.

I was on LJ today looking at shop photos. I went back and read some threads about tool organization and drooled over some pictures. I love things to be organized. I love lists, and knowing where things are, being punctual and I do have a fondness for labels. I guess that makes me label-retentive. That penchant isn't obvious if you look at my shop photos, but life happens, and I do realize that not everyone shares my, ummm, passion? problem?

I'm stuck and I'm only 4 minutes in. Why was I writing about labels again?

Ah yes, the word label was on my mind today because it occurred to me that labels are both a blessing and a curse.
It used to be that you could label someone and it wouldn't cause social outcry. "Do you know Bill, the tall black guy? Or Rose, the large lady." Labels change over the years. Now we're stuck in a society where we sometimes mumble and stutter our way through social situations. We've lost the comfort of our known labels. When someone introduces me to their 'partner', I no longer can delve into my mental filing cabinet and pull out an image or description. Maybe I need re-usable labels?

The media made labelling equivalent to evil-doing when it was used by police for 'profiling'. Gee, if I got bit by a poodle 6 times in a row, I'd probably flinch when I saw a poodle. We all profile. It's just not polite to talk about it. Show me three teenagers with their pants half way to their knees, huddled together on a street corner, and I'd probably choose to walk on the other side of the street. Yes, they could be exchanging prayer cards, or perhaps comparing SAT scores but my mental label maker prints out something altogether different.

When I used to travel a lot for work, I'd know how organized an office was or wasn't as soon as I saw the labels, or lack thereof.
Need batteries? Those would be in the cupboard labelled 'batteries and chargers' Need pens? In the cupboard labelled 'office supplies'. Far better than opening sixteen cupboards to find what you're looking for. Where is Betty's desk? Hers would be the one with the name plate that says Betty Lastname. See how great labels can be?

When talking to my 13 year old daughter one day, I told her that I still remembered which girls had certain labels when I was her age. (You know the ones I'm talking about, admit it.) The long lecture ended with something about her never dating until she's 28.

Back to woodworking. I'm still a newby to the craft/skill/obsession/hobby so I really don't know how much or little the labels have changed. I presume if someone is writing about a table saw, that the image I have is pretty accurate. Sandpaper is not open to much interpretation. Sure there are a plethora (nerd word)of types, but the function and the name are the same. There's a comfort in labels that we all understand. Of course we could talk about name brands as labels, but I can never remember how to spell Lie Nielson. Or is it Neilson. Whichever, I don't own any, so it's a moot point. I'm pretty sure that sawdust in Korea is much like sawdust in Eastern Canada or Australia. If I mention that the shelves are made of wood, we seem to all agree here that it is material from a tree.

My dream shop someday will have drawers and cupboard with no labels on the outside. That's because when you open each drawer or cupboard, there will be smaller bins or compartments with clearly legible labels. Andy, one of my LJ buddies, uses masking tape and a sharpie. It works for him, but I still think he needs a label maker for Christmas. (And he RIPS the tape too, gasp!)

10:13, and I may have officially stalled. Because writers don't actually 'write' much any more, am I suffering from "typer's block"? Or is it "keyboarding cramp"?

I have not been in my shop much at all in the past few weeks, and I'm itching to get back to building my workbench. Of course, there are some jigs in the queue for me to build, and you can be dang straight that they'll be labelled in someway so that years from now, when I pick up the piece of MDF with graduated holes and a fence, I'll know what the heck it was for.

When my kids each started taking the school bus, they took one bus in the morning and a different one in afternoon. I wondered how those poor kindergarden teacher could get them all to the right busses. My solution was to put a transparent luggage tag on their bookbags. One side was labelled with the morning bus info, the other side was a different colour and was labelled with the afternoon bus info and stop address. It worked like a charm.

Oh yeah, and for the record, it can be spelled 'labeled' or 'labelled'. (Don't mess with a label-makin' mama on the edge.)

Phew. That was a hard fought 30 minutes.

Don't let the bedbugs bite.

S.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


the only demon we own, are that which fall from our own tongues where "delete" and "edit" have since expired.

a day will come where labels mean little unless it brings a smile to face, a breath of fresh air to a family, a feeling of success brought forth by tears from a previous failure.

: )

nice read kid


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly. Someday I may learn to be concise. In the meantime I appreciate being humoured.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, What do all of these words have in common???
overanalyzing
labelling
Lastname
newby
Lie Nielson or Neilson
kindergarden
busses
bookbags
colour


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I like labels….
They convey a collectively agreed upon uderstanding….
They help create/maintain order….
They make jokes funny….

As I said, I like labels….
Haven't lost a pair of undies, since summer camp!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


HMMMMM,

A label is both positive and negative. it's a verbal perceptual tool for concept building. It is a means for communication as well as lack of communication.

IN MY DAY JOB I USE WORDS, BUT I HAVE LEARNED THAT ACTIONS AND VISION ARE EQUALLY IMPORTANT, I learned this from a 7 year old. When I attempted to ask about how he was doing today, he would yell angrily " No talk, just play!" It worked. I now play more and he asks questions. LOL!

May I suggest that we all play a little more. That we work with the non verbal side of the brain. It's a great place.

Going to play and learn about my tools tomorrow. In preparation for making a seat/bench to sit with my animals when I feed them. I remember my little 7 year old(now nine) client advising me. I even told him I would be using his phrase

Good to see you rambling again. LOL!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I would say you are slightly more organized than I am. However I am trying to reorganize the shop to a significantly higher level.

As for people, we live in a world that forces us to distrust virtually any strange individual in front of us. Sad.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Okay, Marty - you got me.
They're not all compound words.
Some of them are not American spelling.
Some of them are labels.

I give up. Do they rhyme with a limerick or something??


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Doc - yup, it's usually a good sign when I can't shut up.

Monte - the label goes INSIDE the undershorts…


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I think I have a similar problem, except that I do not navel gaze, I contemplate the essence of my navel, my
beautiful lady thinks I am verbose, I have an intellectual perception that she might be correct. I am going to
go play in my friends workshop now. We understand each others problems and his wife's kitchen is now bare
sheetrock and needs to be finished. His outfeed table for one of his unisaws has all of the 24 good sized 
drawers labelled-hammers, squares, knives, etc. All his light switches are labeled. I might be able to find one 
or two labels in my shop. None of the 83 door and drawer panels that we finally finished for the custom 
kitchen will have lablels. His wife is sure she will know where everything is. Thank you for sharing your thoughts and lablels.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Labels? We dont neeed no steenking labels!

That's why I dont CLEAN my shop, I just re-arrange the clutter.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Hey Gus,
I'm glad there's no over the counter med for verbal diarrhea or my husband would be spiking my coffee. 'Verbose' is a more palatable term.

And Joe - you didn't hear this from me, but I strongly suspect that many of the 'messy' shops are more productive. I can spend hours tidying and not cut one stick of wood…


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


They're all misspelled…..


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


From the Grammarist website:

Labeled vs. labelled
In American English, label makes labeled and labeling, with one l. In Canada and in varieties of English from outside North America, the preferred forms are labelled and labelling.

In 21st-century English, buses is the preferred plural of the noun bus. Busses appears occasionally, and dictionaries list it as a secondary spelling,

overanalyse
Pronunciation: /əʊvərˈanəlʌɪz/

(US overanalyze)
Definition of overanalyse
verb
[with object]
analyse (something) in too much detail:
his movies have been overanalysed
[no object]:
I do tend to overanalyse

I'll concede to kindergarten, newly and bookbag being misspelled, but I'll arm wrestle you about colour…..

And the caveat indicates that I can't go back and edit unless I catch it immediately.

Is smart #ss one word or two??


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Isn't this fun???


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


LOL!

I've got a spell checker that works on this site so my words are correct even if I use them incorrectly….LOL! I was out in the shop playing with my router.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


And smart @$$ is two words and can be used with or without a hyphen…..


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


So do I Doc. I was able to check smart @$$.....


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Smart @ss is one word = MARTY!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Label - retentive*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


By far the best misspelled sign I ever saw was at a local restaurant. Just before Christmas their sign read:

"Mince meat pie with bum sauce" Ewwwww. I drove past the sign several times having a great chuckle. 
(It doesn't take much to amuse me.)


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Fear and pride in the workshop*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

9:10 - I think this is my first morning blog entry

Yesterday, I jointed and planed 12 boards of rough maple for my workbench top. I'm respectful of the danger any power tool presents, but I'm quite comfortable using both my planer and jointer. The boards were heavy, and as I started to tire, i reminded myself to watch my footing around the sawdust and the cord, and made certain that my hands were nowhere near the infeed of the planer or the blades of the jointer. I do wear gloves (no lectures please) They are very snug with a rubberized coating and in some ways they make me feel safer because I've dropped pieces of wood while in the process of getting a nasty splinter. Some of the boards were quite heavy and wide, and the gloves allow me to handle them better.

Each time I took a break, both tools were unplugged.

So my next step is ripping the boards. This is where my fear and pride go to battle. Last night I posted a forum question about ripping the maple, and had some wonderful advice. I was just about ready to head to HD this morning to pick up a different blade for my TS when another thought popped into my head, "crap, if I buy a thin kerf blade, will it be compatible with my splitter?" I don't think it will. I've had the splitter and pawls on my TS, and off, and then on again. The splitter/kerf issue explains why I struggled the last time I used the TS. Never dawned on my until just now. I've looked into getting an aftermarket riving knife for my TS, but then I'm afraid that if I'm using something that wasn't intended for my particular saw, will I be putting myself in unnecessary danger?
I have read everything I could about table saw safety and I have actually practiced hitting the off switch with my knee, but the thing still scares the fluff out of me.

The logical thing to do would be go out and check the danged manual for my Bosch TS. Will get to it.

If I use the TS, I should use feather boards. I've never used one and don't even own one. (Add to the list for HD) 
A year ago, it wouldn't have bothered me to admit that, but somewhere along the way I've developed some type of newbie pride where I think I should know about feather boards.

Or I could use my bandsaw. But then i'd need outfeed support for sure, and the last time I used the bandsaw, I wasn't happy with the results, so something needs adjusting. I've read my Bandsaw book numerous times and have more info on blades than I may ever need (no - I don't have a woodsclier yet)

I think I"m seeing a trend here in my ramblings. Back when I knew nothing, every new thing was great. Now that I know a bit, I'm feeling less confident.

I have a neighbour who has a beautiful basement workshop and he builds incredible furniture. He has offered to help if I ever needed it, but here's the insane part. i'm proud of the work I've done so far, but I'm afraid to ask for his help. Why?? I'm a reasonably sound-minded adult, usually quite capable of handling differing opinions and sorting through BS. I know for certain that this guy would never look down his nose at me or make me feel stupid, so why the fear? What's the worst that can happen? I suppose the worst that could happen is that he'll point out that I've been doing everything bass-ackward and I'll feel like a dufus. Or he may gasp at the safety risks I've been unknowingly taking. I suppose he could unknowingly burst my bubble in which I think I'm making progress.

So, what's a semi-neurotic woodworker to do? Nothing, of course. Except search for the closest SawStop dealer, and spend an hour looking at accessories, reading reviews and thinking about the fact that I have free shipping for a month on Amazon, despite not being able to afford a new saw in the first place. And looking up after-market riving knives and dreaming about having a shop wired for 220. I know i can't buy my way out of my fears, but it's fun trying.

Essentially, I've frittered the last 2 hours away because of a mix of fear and pride. To make matters worse, I was reading about my TS and landed on some posts on another WW site where they seem to enjoy looking down their noses at plebes like me.

If I could spend as much time in the shop as I do thinking about the shop, I'd have built an ark by now. I even ruined a good night sleep by thinking about how I would get the job done with the maple.

By reading other posts and blogs, I don't think I'm the only one prone to attacks of shop paralysis.
All the info I need is out there. I've had great advice and am reasonably informed. 
I just have to get out of my own way, and get it done.
Or call my neighbour.
Or maybe I should really organize the Tupperware cupboard first.

That was a quick 30 minutes. Do I actually have to do something now? Maybe more coffee is the answer.

S


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Sorry if I annoy you, but don't wear gloves when using powertools. Splinters are part of the woodworker's life. I've been pulling, cutting, and digging them out for 40 years. Better a painful splinter than a lost finger.

As for you table saw, don't fear it, respect it as you would a gun. You can buy a hard maple countertop for less than the price of the wood to make it if you can find a counter top wholesaler. I made my work bench when I was 20. Wish I had known that at the time. You could save your maple for something else.

Like you I tend to think too much about things before doing them. Just started a table out of wood I bought 25 years ago.

Good luck !


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


our fears can be a good friend if dealt with open eyed

like looking both ways 
before crossing a street
even if you hear no traffic
crawling across just in case
makes no sense either
somewhere we need to find that balance

when i start mt day and go to turn on the first tool

a small prayer

'keep me safe Lord please'

it centers me into what i am doing
and focuses my mind on the work at hand

as far as knowledge goes
it seems to be an endless task
something that never ends
or we never have enough of

through our attention to the task at hand
we gain the feel for the work
and it's ever changing needs

when you turn on the tool
the spark goes to the motor
feel it going into your hands too
and 'become one' with it

when your hands know the work
listen to them
even when your mind
is thinking about 
that pink hammer

just because someone rode over niagara falls in a barrel
and survived
doesn't mean you know how to do that too
regardless of how many times 
you watch the movie


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the smile David. I like the Niagara Falls reference.

And Fred, I see your point on the gloves, and am mindful of the risk. One of the goals in building my bench was improving my skills and confidence, so I really want to build the benchtop.

I appreciate taking the time to comment.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


This sounds like something I used to resemble for some strange reason. The habit of wearing gloves when
doing carpentry was broken by a supervisor who asked why we would want to wear hand shoes, to the 
point that I seldom use them for wood unless it is in log form. The only thing I can say about the table saw 
idea is that you will learn to use it, but it will take time and remember to be careful. I was introduced to the
table saw early in life, no lectures, just showed how to use it and put to work. Never saw a riving knife until
many years later, never had a kickback, guess I was lucky. Hope you have many happy hours in your shop, 
and yes the hours spent planning and thinking also count.


----------



## etumos (Apr 26, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I am in many ways in the same boat as you and some of the other posters. I am an Eagle Scout and a Marine. I learned a healthy hear of dangerous things and activities, beaten in to my head by my father and my leaders. Like Bluepine38, I too was introduced to table saws and other power tools at a very young age.

You *MUST* find that place between fear and mindless indifference. As long as you fear it you are prone to making accidents, but a healthy respect may save your life and reduce your stress levels. Everyone always says measure twice, cut once. Take the same approach with your tools. Think Twice, Then Cut. Give yourself a quick once through of what your about to do, then do it.

I would kill to have a fellow woodworker as close to me as you do. I am a relatively creative person, but I am not nearly as creative as my father is after his 40+ years of woodworking. There is something about longtime wood workers, they think fourth dimensionally or something. GO TALK SHOP! My bet is that he is more starved for it than you think.

I hope to find a fellow WW in my area soon. I will ask them to come over to my shop and give it a once over to make sure there is nothing that I am forgetting on the basics side. In the meantime I have been spending a lot of time getting things in order.

Good luck with your blog and good luck finding your comfort zone. I plan to keep reading


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra - like you, my saw is a wimpy 10 Jet that pulls 1 1/2 hp and I rip thick stock as long as the blade can clear it. If your lumber is that heavy, it will smother the blade to a stop before it kicks back. That's why I have my saw set for 1 1/2 hp. I could change it to a 3hp, but that scares me. I like the 1 1/2 hp and I've learned to work with it. When ripping thick hard woods, I cut slower.

You do have another option right there in your shop - the band saw. I know the cuts meander and wander a bit, but cut slow and then take that wavy cut to your jointer and true it up. While remodeling my kitchen last year and adding a chunk of the barn to it, I was blending the original kitchen floor, the pantry floor (added on shed at one time) and the barn floor. The barn floor was 3 1/2 inches lower then the high point 58 inches away, so I had to cut these serious tapered 2X4's and I did cut a lot of them. I ran them on the band saw just outside the line and brought it to exactly where I needed them on the jointer. They were perfect. I put one down every 10 inches and laid 3/4 ply over them. Haven't heard a squeak.

This method might waste a little lumber, but it worked for me.


----------



## DAC (Dec 7, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


fear nothing but fear itself. fear leads to accidents and other problems. respect leads to understanding.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I have spent days stressing over something I need to do. Even if my mind is saying that I am blowing it out of proportion. I do believe that it's better to be too cautious than barrel in and screw something up. On the gloves, although not generally favored, I do consider it somewhat a personal decision. With lathes, drills, mills and the sort I would never wear them. When it is below 20 degrees in the shop, I probably will be wearing them myself.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

I may know a thing or three about negative thinking, anxiety and in my case ANGER. We all have our own journey in the world of wood. Critical thinking is great but only for problem solving. It has to do with what parts of the brain you are using. Otherwise the triggers kick in our early (childhood) defense systems. It's a totally different place if you are in opposition with yourself?

If I assume…well you know that phrase….LOL! And if I don't it becomes an adventure?

I use mechanic and woodworking metaphors in my "other work". In helping another to gain insight I ask "What's the difference between a Master Woodworker and the apprentice?" Then let them process it. After the processing I say "The apprentice asks, "When will this be done?" And the Master replies " It is never done. It is just where you are right now".

When I started the wannabe furniture maker journey I called every woodshop that was listed in the yellow pages or if someone knew someone. I was turned down EVERYTIME! For different reasons, even though I offered to work for minimum wage! Talked to a man who said "Get a Grizzly catalog" And I did. I've purchased a couple hundred books to learn from, and met Charles Neil along the way. I have most of his DVD's. It's close but not like having someone there to guide me. I expect MANY MISTAKES." But things Charles repeatedly says or does stick with me.

Hey ..just thought of a solution for the gloves. Watching Charles work I observe gloves Michael Jackson style!

I understand you have concerns. Just taking that step forward, and backward and forward again will take words and book learning into knowledge.

If I had your knowledge resources available to me I'd beg to learn..yep! I'd clean his shop (and I hate to clean) . He probably can tell you about the many issues and strengths of a band saw. I just asked "Blackie the band saw box maker" about my issues with a band saw.

Now I have to translate words into experience, and knowledge.

I know you have courage, and you like a challenge. You have come a long way…and you and I have a long way to go? We must use the non verbal side of our brain.

"Drawing on the right side of the brain" is a helpful tool


----------



## fredj (Jun 4, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Right after posting about not wearing gloves, I realized that while working in my shop at home I often wear sandals, flip-flops, or go barefoot. Things I would never have let an employee do anywhere where I have been a supervisor.

If you feel like your TS is underpowered try ripping just over half the thickness of the wood, then flipping it over and cutting it again from the other side. Your wood will have to be square for that to work, but it's easy and safer than having to push very hard to make a cut. I have 2, 1 1/2 HP TS and a 3 HP. I find the 3HP to "feel" safer as it cuts everything much easier.


----------



## revwarguy (Mar 12, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


My take on what you wrote, Sandra, is that you were simply thinking. Not being philosophical, stressing, neurotic, or any of that - make no apology for thinking.

If we do get philosophical and look at why we do what we do, for me its the thinking part that is the main attraction. There is a real pleasure that comes from figuring out how to make something happen - imagine something that wasn't there before and then bring it into reality. It is almost therapy for me, allowing me to shrug off all the other concerns of the day and occupy my mind solely with accomplishing a goal that will result in a feeling of satisfaction. Additionally you can enjoy the gratitude that comes from giving the item to someone who appreciates it. The more you do, the more confidence you gain such that when you can't figure something out, it becomes a fun challenge to solve, not something to fret about.

You're not alone in this, and you don't have to repeat everyone's mistakes - you can learn from your neighbor or the vast amount of information here on LJ. Sure, as soon as another human is involved there are egos and politics that can creep in, but if you can learn to ignore that stuff, there is real joy in sharing (receiving as well as giving) that comes from it. I blog just about everything I build, mostly for the wonderful email correspondence that results in even more sharing of information. Yep, there are the trolls, but learning to laugh at human frailty is just another benefit that comes from this!

I think for some the attraction is more sensual - they like the way a plane feels as it slices across the face, or the way you can bring up a shape from a gouge or chisel. These folks lean more toward hand tools, of course, but I think there is a little of that, as well as the problem-solver in all of us. Power tool folks enjoy the peace of mind that comes from the concentration of moving material along a cutting edge.

Impatience comes from looking at a project plan and thinking "This ought to take about 2 days" or whatever time you guess. Then, when it took longer that you thought (which was based on poor information at best) you are dismayed only because you set your expectation up to fail, not because of your lack of skills. If you can adopt the attitude that "things take just as long as they take" no more, no less, then you can relax and enjoy it all more.

Perhaps instead it should be "think twice, cut once."


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Don't ignore splinters

To add to paranoia… I developed osteomyelitis in the first digit of my index finger from a splinter. It's an infection that almost destroyed the bone. The prognosis. Cut it off. I opted the for the long shot option. I had a pic line put in under my arm into an artery and down into my heart. My wife and I did a 1 hour task each day for 8 weeks of injecting various syringes and antibiotic into the line. Doing any exertion would move the line so I was layed low for that time. The antibiotic killed all the bacteria in my intestine and I developed c.diff which is a nasty and dangerous infection of the colon. I started to bleed. Enough that I ended up 4 days in the hospital and had to have a blood transfusion from loss of blood. I was laid up with severe anemia for a few months. The bottom line is that I spent roughly August through February trying to fight this. Netflix got a real workout. It was oak and a splinter that I don't even remember so it couldn't have been that bad. The MRI and operation on my finger to clean out the infection verified a puncture, probably by a splinter.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Wow! scary!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,
Perhaps you are over analyzing your respect of your TS and turning it into a fear of it!!! ;^)

Does your neighbor, the woodworker have a "better" TS??? Perhaps a helping hand on a "better" TS will help to quell your fears. Ya may even learn something!

Don't let….
(What word am I looking for?)
Pride….
No, that's not it!
"Foolish Pride", yeah that's it!
Don't let your foolish pride prevent you from learning from another woodworker. Yes, you will still be able to say that YOU built YOUR bench!!!

You will figure it out. You've figured everything else out so far!!!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Gloves, I wear them sometimes, and I am VERY aware that I am doing so. 
Feather boards, GET them, use them, it is one less thing you have to do. I think they make for a safer cut. I trust you have sufficient outfeed on your TS. it is essential.
Coffee with a neighbor cant be a bad thing. You dont have to get together with the premise of getting 'help'.
Watch this video, pay particular attention to the part about adjusting the blade on the upper wheel;




You will be amazed at the result.
When confronted by a large job, I fall back on sage advice given by a West Point instructor
"By the inch it's a cinch, by the mile a trial."


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Well gents, the maple has been ripped!!! Used a reg kerf blade, with splitter on for the thinner boards, and then took the splitter off and did cuts half way through, flipping for second cut. I must say I was very impressed with my little old Bosch. I did push it to its limits thought.

Revwar - VERY well said. I've learned a lot from woodworking, most importantly so far has been when to walk away and give it some more thought and time.

Randy, I went as far as wandering over to my neighbour's place, but his vehicle was gone. I did promise him that when my workbench was done, I'd give him a call so he could join me while I stare at it over a drink.

And Doc -knowledge is great, but I couldn't agree more that the challenge is going from the knowledge into action. (I think there's a quote about that somewhere….)

In any event, thanks again for ALL the support, both technical and otherwise. The 'otherwise' support makes the technical stuff possible.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


jumbo - just saw your post. I'll check out the video. The gloves I wear are called Sure Grip. They are the first ones I've found that fit my hands perfectly. They are very snug but very comfy. I like that expression. The one I use is 'How do you eat an elephant?'
'One bite at a time'

And craftsman - I hear you on the splinters. I can feel the big splinters, but because of some nerve damage, the small splinters can spell bit trouble for me because I don't notice them. All the more reason to stay far away from any moving parts.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

I must reinterate:

Do not wear gloves when using power tools! I know, just look my left hand…

It only takes a moment to really mess you up. Wear gloves while handling rough lumber, but not while using tools such as a table saw.

Glad you got the maple cut safely.

Have another cup of coffee and then get back to work!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Herb.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Fear and pride in the workshop*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Know thy enemy!

Understand how your tools work, and even more importantly, understand how they can hurt you.

Working with potentially dangerous objects and situations is something we all do whenever we get behind the wheel of a car. Respect the tool. Respect the potential danger. And then do your thing.

Listen to the little voice in your head when it tells you "now that doesn't seem right" because it probably isn't.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Online friendship*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

10:53
Most of us have an image of a young male, living with his mother, spending his whole day in the basement shooting aliens on the computer and lying about himself online. None of us want to be that guy. But lately, I've found myself mentioning my online friends to my 'in person' friends and it feels a bit odd. And it's led to this latest late night rambling.

How could I possibly have friends I've never met and will likely not meet? And would I be friends with these people if I had met them in person first? For example, if I were at a woodworking expo and stood gazing at the Carter Stabilizer, would I end up discussing box joint jigs with Stumpy, and would I end up mailing him a dress? (yes, it's true. And he did wear it on an episode)

I am definitely a talker, and can strike up a conversation with just about anyone, so that wouldn't be an issue. It's highly likely I would in fact have a conversation with Stumpy, or Eddie, or Dave, or any of the other guys I now consider friends. But I certainly wouldn't ask for their numbers so that I could talk to them most evenings around this time. So plus one for online friendships, because you can connect without that whole "I'm just meeting her to show her how to adjust her bandsaw" conversation.

So what else? You would think that it would be more difficult to talk to someone online. Think about it. Whoever we talk to (and yes, I know it's supposed to be whom) can go back and re-read every conversation, comment or statement we've ever made. AND it's all recorded for posterity for the whole world to see. This freaks a lot of people out, but I think of it as a plus. You know pretty quickly when someone is being fake.

Online friends are easier in a lot of ways. We can invite them into our shop without having to introduce them to any other part of our lives if we choose not to. We may quip and make comments about other parts of our lives, and sometimes we share struggles and tragedies, but we can draw the line where we wish. This isn't so easy in person. We can choose not to talk about our profession or our families so long as we talk about woodworking. And tools. And more wood. And tools. And when Lee Valley has free shipping. Oh, I got distracted, sorry.

One of my neighbours is a woodworker. We socialize with him and his wife, and they are both fantastic people. He's invited me over to his shop, and said to call him if I ever had questions or needed anything. He was sincere. How many times did I go over? Exactly zero until last week. I managed to smash both index fingers in the extension arms of my planer and needed some help getting them bandaged. We're not talking gallons of blood or anything but enough that I needed to put pressure and couldn't manage without some help. My immediate neighbours who are close friends weren't home. The only other place was the woodworker's. And his wife is a doctor. With both indexes out of commission, I swallowed my pride, wrapped my fingers in a towel and headed over. When the husband opened the door, he looked at the towel, his faced changed to grey and he asked 'the saw?' I quickly said 'no, everything's still attached, just smashed them' At that, he gave a big grin, invited me in and we swapped stories while his wife decided that one of my fingers needed an x-ray. He lives exactly two doors down and it took that for me to connect with him about ww?
And after only a week or so, Rex knew me enough over on Stumpy's thread to poke fun at me and give me a hard time?

Strange, really.

Heck, I've gone over on my time. This would not be a surprise to my friends.

Sandra


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Let me be the first, cause I'm the first one here? My thoughts are it is easier online as people present themselves in one format? I'm a woodworker although I'm many other things. We can monitor ourselves and edit ourselves here where it's hard to go over our mistakes in real world situations.

Arguments happen here on beliefs and ways to do things. If it's not woodworking… I'm outta there!

I have had a relationship with my now retired veterainarian for all the years since I came to live in this town. found out from someone else…He's a woodworker!

I invited a MN woodworker who sent me a PM to call me as he lives about 40 miles away. Never Did?

Hope you are not severely damaged and take time to think safety in your shop. One distraction, and I don't have a saw that stops.

An on line friend.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks Doc. It also just occurred to me that I can't interrupt anyone while they're typing…

Fingers are fine. Not broken, just cut and bruised along with my pride.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


*:>*)


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


You keep this up and that hammer will be dark red instead of pink


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


glad you are ok sandra

if not for your accent
i'd say you are a normal person

i don't know how it happened
but i never got a notice about your bench
some glitch that day in the net maybe

it came out really nice
well done


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I know we wouldn't necessarily fall under your online "friends" category, as our interactions have been limited to none, but I read this and thought I'd make a comment.

I agree that it does seem odd. I've witnessed quite a few acts of kindness, compassion, and genuine friendship amongst members who, for the most part, haven't ever met. I think one thing that helps form friendships on the internet communities, is that we're all here because we want to be, and we all have the same common interest of woodworking. Outside of going to woodworking expo's, tool swaps, or something like that (events that are specifically woodworking focused) it's a lot more difficult to find people that share the same interests. I know there's probably woodworkers around where I live, but I don't know who they are, where they are, or how I'd ever meet them short of walking up and introducing myself to anyone I saw and said "Hi, I like woodworking".

Woodworking is one of the things I enjoy in life, and another is building computers, building computer cases, or modifying store bought computer cases. I have been involved in online communities for this as well, and recently have managed to build some "real life" relationships with some of my friends from that community. It's just nice to have people/friends to "talk shop" with. I know I don't really get any of that for either when I'm at home.

With that, I think I shall conclude my ramblings 

And I find that my pride often takes more battering than my extremities, in most cases lol


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Hey Sandra,
Great topic.
Not really in the mood to talk, but just had to stop in and say HI!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Hey Sandra, I'm pretty open to all and presume they know that I'm the clown prince and just take me the way I am, as I do them.
My home is always open to any LJ visitor, meeting people first had can put your mind at ease, your perception of people can only be fully realised if you meet face to face. I always perceive LJs to be genuine and people just like me, reaching out to find others with the same or similar interests, an open character and genuine. Of course you can sometimes fail to catch things in some that does not "jive" with your values, so you just have to pass that one as experience.
My wife always complains that I will talk to anyone about anything without knowing them, but I can't change who I am.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


hay Sandra , its a lot easier to talk on line for me ,i have meet many friends with the common bond is woodworking but then sometime i get to know them better and found some very good people here , i do BS a lot but its just a way to keep things lite and not so serious ,i like people and have found good in all ive meet well almost ,i enjoy the people part of wood working and the craft it self ,i think its just satisfying to complete something ,a build and see something i made ,maybe its ego r just seems to add some worth to my time but its enjoyable and wood working isnt for everybody but it seems to attract a lot of talented people and good hearted ones , but then i may be a little prejudice ,
i dont know why they say i ramble on and on


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


lately, I've found myself mentioning my online friends to my 'in person' friends and it feels a bit odd

Ya, I've been doing that with my wife and co-workers lately. Don't know why I care as much about some of my LJ friends….but I do. Logistically, I know I probably never meet most of them. But I'd like to. I think it would be a hoot. 
There is something about this craft that attracts some of the finest, and funniest people I've ever known.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra Sorry to hear about your fingers,but how handy is that ,that you can make a reverse house call two doors down to a Doctor. I too type edit and type edit mostly because I have dyslexic spelling and grammar.I enjoy many online friends but have found from a past experience that it's best to just leave well enough alone and don't have people you really don't know come by your home even when you have talked to them on line for years. I have found that folks that are local woodworkers and students I have no problem with stopping by my shop. I'm still very gun shy about on line friends stopping in after my experience of a couple years ago. No offence is meant to my very good on line friends
I enjoyed your post and the image of stumpy wearing a dress )


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I was born to babble. I talk too much too often. I have tried to cut back on my posting after a couple comments about how much I was posting comments. I try not to be offensive on line or in person. I obviously still annoyed a few individuals.

Since my woodworking is my love at this point in life, my friends here mean everything to me. I have virtually no contact with any woodworkers in my area. My intention is starting this fall, I am going to start traveling to meet some of my favorite LJs. Could I be disappointed? Yes, so could they. Since I talk to a couple of them on the phone as well as through this site, I feel like I know them better than just through comments here.

I don't go out on the town, don't drink, don't smoke and too busy to date. Good bad or otherwise, this is most of my socializing. Oh well, I am babbling again.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I've worked as a computer consultant for about 15 years, and have a few "friends" I've worked with over the years remotely and never met, so this isn't new to me. I met Dave (sikrap) at a flea market last week end. It seemed funny actually talking to him in person. It seemed to change the dynamic of the conversation, but I can now put a face to the name.

I tend to talk about my online friends as if they are "real". My wife has gotten used to it. My friends here at LJ's hold a special place in my shop. The generosity of some of these guys is pretty amazing. This internet fad has certainly shrunk the earth a bit, and better for use.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Firstly, let me say that you are wonderful writer, Sandra.

I always enjoy reading your posts, even if I don't respond. I am a n00b here, and my post count is already quite high relative to the post/tenure ratios of others. I don't want to litter the board with too much of my drivel.

As for online friendships, they are basically contrived, yet the most real. We deal in an almost purely intellectual (no, it doesnt mean we a particularly smart) manner with our colleagues. We can see the souls of others, without seeing the human form. Maybe this allows a more accurate view of the personage? You aren't burdened with the vision of my ugly mug, so you can see how beautiful I really am! Sure, we tend to be on good behavior, but then we are who we would be when we communicate online. We are a better version of ourselves. I think it helps to improve the reality version of ourselves.

My online experience has been far more contentious as I also enjoy debating politics which is more accurately stated that I enjoy debating economics, which when really boiled down to reality is to say that I enjoy debating religion. Coming here has been quite refreshing. Even when debating more contentious issues, I always have attempted (sometimes successfully) to remain respectful and even cordial. It is very easy here.

I even get a chuckle when there is a difference of opinion here, because the flame wars simply don't exist, but the uber polite folks here are still sensitive to the feelings of others.

At LJ, we seek help and advice. We get both, and friendships are developed as a result. Plus a nice tool gloat is always good medicine.

As for the estrogen, I have a wife and four daughters at home. I am very comfortable in a discussion among women.

Here's hoping your fingers heal quickly!


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra - I too have found myself refering to my LJ friends as if I'd just talked to them today/yesterday….and maybe that's why, because in some way I have.

Face to face relationships take just that, face to face, meaning time. Both of you have to make the time at the same time.

Online friends don't require the synchronization. I can type/talk to you like I am now and you can respond at whatever time is convienent to you.

I think you and those that have already commented hit upon something else. Online you can be sure to talk to people with the same interest, in our case woodworking.

Generally, I have found woodworkers to be friendly, sharing, "down to earth" people. Unlike other areas of interest where I've found people unwilling to share their knowledge/understanding/experiences with others…making it almost a competition…woodworkers seem to ALWAYS be trying to learn something new and wanting to share with others so that the art does not fade into extinction. Another thing about woodworkers I've noticed…we all tend to be a bit more balanced between "Left Brained" and "Right Brained", and it kinda makes sense when I think about it. Woodworking is on one hand and art and on the other a science. You can make the most beautiful piece (art) but it still requires specific methods to make it all come together (science).


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I posted this blog, then went to bed. Woke up and first thing I wanted to do was check the comments.

Monte, I have bad verbal hangovers quite often myself when I feel like I've gone on too much. Personally, the older I get the less I care however. As long as I'm also being a good listener, I've cut myself some slack.
I for one appreciate your sincere comments. Please don't cut back on posting.

David, thanks for the comment on the workbench. The thrill of just looking at it hasn't worn off for me yet.

Buckethead - thank you. I enjoy writing, but usually my head or my inner critic gets in the way. I steer clear of any debating, but I agree for the most part, posters here are polite and considerate.

Jim- I've lived down the street from this particular doctor for thirteen years and SWORE I'd never approach her about anything medical. Thankfully, she didn't seem to mind.

David - Accent, eh?

Dan, I have the Handtool Essentials book at my workbench as we speak. Bought on your recommendation if I remember correctly. Fantastic resource.

And Don W - I have the tricked out Stanley 4 that you donated for auction and love it. Now that my bench is done, I may actually use it…

Rob, I hadn't thought of the left/right brain aspect, but it makes sense. I've always enjoyed making things with my hands, but my right brain has not been challenged like this for a long time and I'm loving it.

Gary, I'm afraid I don't have the skill to smash both indexes at once with the hammer. I cheated and used a power tool


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra a great read.
Sorry about your fingers, as long as your on the mend all is good.
I'm a big blether, there is a fair mix with my online friends and my "real" 
friends. I've had visits from many parts of the globe, met up and phoned
I also mention both groups to each other like my Jolly Rouges.
One of the Jolly rouges had been coming to my shop at home for 2 years 
before meeting Shirley. She knows of most of my cyber friends and never 
knows from where in the world the next visitor may arrive from.
Then I have a whole crowd of Monastic friends and when any of them meet
up they generally all know about each other. One Monk friend really loved
your new bench but is not a woodworker.
Life is great, get well soon
Jamie


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Have been following your ramblings, but just realized I had not looked at the projects. You have made a good
start on becoming a confirmed woodworker. Wonderful work bench and a great shop. Hope your fingers will
not keep you out of it. You can do quite a bit if you grip tools and wood carefully, do not ask how I know.
My mother was born in Medicine Hat-quite waterlogged right now-so I did not even notice your accent. Hope
to continue to enjoy your visits here.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I enjoy getting to "know" people on LJs. I don't have many in-person friends who do any wood working (sitting around watching sports on TV, or playing golf seems to be more the norm). And the few I do know either live far away, or work multiple jobs, etc… so there's not much opportunity to socialize with them.

Every once in a while, I mention one of the "guys or gals on LJs" to my wife and she now refers to you all as my "imaginary friends". So I have to ask her how that differs with her Face Book friends. She says, that she knows them in real life as well as on line. But some of these people were casual acquaintances from high school. And now 30 years later, that makes them more real than my LJ friends?

Oh well. It is what it is.

Where else can I go and see in a few glances what a couple hundred active woodworkers are up to in their shops?

I live in a suburban-semi rural area and there aren't any wood working clubs near by. I live on an isolated property and speak to my neighbors twice a year if I'm lucky. I have friends through work or church, but very few of them share my hobby interests, and those that do, don't have much free time. And I don't have much free time either.

I like to discuss (even debate) politics, economics and religion. But I'm finding that I enjoy LJs a lot more when I don't do it here. So I've backed away from the off topic board (must resist temptation). I find that it's easier and more fun to have woodworking "conversations" with people of opposite political views, if it stays focused on WW.

So here's to all you LJs… and to the great and wonderful experience of making things out of wood!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


How in the world did you smash both index fingers on the planer Tables ???

I just call all you guys & gals (this woodworking website I frequent)... does that mean I am a closet nerd woodworker??

naah, I am a full fledged Nerd Woodworker !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyb (Mar 21, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Here is one for you Sandra. Years ago I was a big online gamer. Played with my son and made many friendships online. Ten years later I still count them as friends. Actually visited some in real life.

Visited one in the hospital and using PayPal we collected enough money to buy him a laptop for his convalescence.

I have talked on the phone with others and they have helped me (and I them) with different projects.

Watch one's daughter group up by chatting online (over mics) and seeing pics of her. I was known as "pops" to all the guys and her.

My son and I still marvel at how we can have such a good friendship with a bunch of guys we never met.

It can happen


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I find it easier to talk to people in person, but wound up getting involved in online wood working discussions because I could find noone close by who done wood work. Then, through the online discussions, I wound up meeting other woodworker close enough to develop more face to face personal relationships. So it's funny. I now see my online friends as just as valuable to me as my face to face friends. 
So now I don't think of my online friends as "online". As such, I don't call them online fiends as such when talking to other people about them. Wouldn't want them to think I'm a hermit, which I almost am. Instead, in my mind, I consider my online friends as just, friends I haven't actually met in person yet.

On that note, I seen a commercial once about a guy who traveled the country to meet all his Facebook friends in person. If I could afford it and could handle the trip, I think that would be one cool trip.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sounds like we've all welcomed new friends through LJ.

William that would be quite a trip indeed…

DaddyZ - if you look on my projects, you'll see that my planer cart has extension arms. When not in use, they stick straight up. They were up while I was pushing the cart out of the garage. I hit a bump and the arms fell forward into place. I had a hand on either side of the cart exactly where the end of the arms fetch up against a metal bracket. Complete fluke/goof accident. I won't ever push the cart now unless the arms are down.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Gus - I sound a bit more 'newf' and Albertans would be more 'flatlanders'. But many of us do say eh.
Eh?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, Always enjoy reading your posts. They seem totally genuine and honest. I have made a lot of friend on this site and looking forward to spending time with a couple of them when they come visit.

Now how could Monte annoy anyone? He's one of the good guys!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

My cousin was from Northern Wisconsin and I lived in Northern New England for awhile. Thought it was more of an "Aye" sound. Sort of northern regional dialect?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I thought about my post to long and well, just forgot. If it is here I will read it, I view things as a whole


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I think online friendships are curious too. I would be very careful cultivating a "close" friendship with someone online. But casual conversation, a little BS here and there is different. I don't post on any non-woodworking related forums aside from the odd comment here and there on a sports news story. But I am comfortable with this community and glad to have friends here.

*One thing I think is really important is making sure your family, especially your spouse is aware of your online friends.* Most of the people I chat with are guys (except for Sandra), but I keep my account accessible to my wife. That way when all the hot ladies start hitting on me, I have my wife on hand to chase them off!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


*Stumpy*, that's why I take my wife with me wherever I go. A valuable asset must be protected.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Completely agree Stumpy and Don. My husband is very aware of LJ and I would never post anything that I wouldn't want him to see. (even though I gripe about him occasionally).
Online friends are great, and certainly add a dimension to woodworking that I wouldn't have otherwise been exposed to but are no competition for family. Except maybe my MIL…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


depends on the family. I've got some family I'd prefer to take my chances with internet stalkers any day.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Okay Don, I was thinking about it. You said it!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Doc, around here, it's definitely an 'A' sound. As in "Fun time, eh?" or "that was some good, eh?"


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


My cat thinks on line friends are OK as long as it does not interfere with her belly rub, eh.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Guess it's that French influence? Hey they gave us the Statue of Liberty, and supported our independence. Happy Independence Day. Canada had theirs a while ago?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Online friendship*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Canada Day is July 1st. Our independence was much less dramatic. While we've been a country since 1867, our Constitution was still in England until the 1980s. We weren't too concerned about it. Hardly a ripple in the pond when it came over…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

938pm

My husband and I differ greatly when it comes to the keep/throw out issue. Personally, I can't stand clutter and I see no need to keep many of the things that my husband refuses to throw out. Over the past two decades, we've learned to compromise. I've loosened up a bit, and he's thrilled with the reno that finally happened after he culled much of his 'stuff' from the basement. In my mind, there is no emotional significance attached to a sweatshirt that no longer fits, EVEN if it was bought at the Calgary Stampede. But he obviously doesn't have the same logic. Neither is right or wrong, but I still try very hard to keep as much stuff leaving the house as is coming in. Prior to Christmas is a dangerous time to leave anything laying around our house.

So this evening, I wandered out into the shop and eyed my lumber rack and scrap cart. My friend had given me some pieces of mahogany and I wanted to get them up out of the way. Also, it's starting to look (dare I say it) cluttered. Considering I've had the lumber rack less than a year , it's quite full. As I picked up pieces and rearranged, I was genuinely surprised at what was going through my mind.

On the main rack, there are the messed up birch stretchers that had been intended for my workbench. I stood there looking at the tenons, remembering how pleased I was with them and how ticked off I was when I realized that I had mis measured the width. Then there are the pieces of rough lumber that have yet to hit the planer. I bought most of those from a guy settling his grandfather's estate. Also, there are pieces of hard maple leftover from my benchtop. I bought those in Sussex from a real estate guy. We had a great chat and he ended up selling me the maple for $1.50 bf. Maybe I should make a cutting board for him and his wife. And so it went. I finally got the mahogany boards up on the rack. The only thing that got taken down was a beat up 2×4. It's pine. Enough said.

The smaller rack above my counter holds the rough lumber I bought from another guy who was settling an estate. It's a shame really, how little he knew about wood Someone had bundled and labeled the boards, probably the person who passed away. Whoever he was knew how to treat lumber!

Then I started rooting through the scrap bin which is also quite full. Well, 'scrap' is a pretty strong word. I have many pieces of hardwood bought at local specialty lumber shop that sells their 'shorts' for half price. 
The pieces of walnut and hickory are leftover from my first two cutting boards. I love working with walnut, and the hickory has a really nice grain. There are several rough cherry boards which have yet to declare their destiny. Among the species of wood, I even have favourites now. Only another lumberjock would consider that normal. And the plywood pieces in the back of the cart? Well, we all know how expensive and IMPORTANT plywood is. The section of dowels and melamine have mentally been made into many jigs already so without a doubt, they stay.

So while I did tidy up, I did not set anything aside for the bonfire pit. I did however, take a nice little mental journey through the projects I've done in the past year and it was quite enjoyable. Perhaps I've gained insight as to why my husband won't part with things. If this is how he feels when he sorts through old boarding passes, then maybe I 'get it' now, but only a bit. Will I share this epiphany with my spouse? Absolutely not. I don't want any more of his stuff taking up room that could be used to store more wood.

10:24pm
Went well over my mandated 30 minutes of writing. But this is wood we're talking about, right? Can I hear an amen?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


*Amen!!!*

I too have a soft spot (not including the one on my cranium) for memory ladened clothes. I have concert shirts that are 20 years old and since they still fit….


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


This may explain why you're single. Just sayin'


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Here, here! on the not parting with prized wood off cuts and rough lumber not yet dedicated or planed. I've certainly got ample.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra - if you ever get into pens or intarsia you will discover there is no such thing as a too small piece of wood to keep


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


You better watch it. You're walking a fine line with your wood working if your husband hangs onto things like old sweat shirts.
Let me explain. My wife and I are just like you and your husband, only in reverse. When it comes to the house, I want as little as possible and everything has a place. My wife has "catch-alls" that piles up with stuff that I have no idea how or why she hangs onto. Those "objects" though, always "mean something" to her and it is a mortal sin to talk of getting rid of them.
Then that line was drawn when I got into wood work and started quickly filling up a shop that is so huge I originally had no idea how I would use so much space. Now, if I mention getting rid of clutter at the house, my wife threatens to help "clean" my shop.
So, she keeps her clutter at the house. I keep my clutter at the shop. And I refuse to throw away one inch square pieces of certain species of woods. I will make pens out of it somehow, someday.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


As always, extremely well stated. You do very well at stating what a lot of others (mainly men) can't.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra,

We have a similar problem here but, unfortunately, the clutter in the house *and* in the shop are both mine! I'm getting better at making kindling . . . and parting with it for my husband's fire starters. But even after I've tossed it into the bag but before I carry it into the house to start a fire, I find myself digging through those bags to find just the right piece for a jig or something else. I just finished a small countertop from pieces that most woodworkers would toss. It looks really great from the top so when my husband turned it over, he was surprised by the obvious fact that it was scrap.

My keepsakes are generally related to wood: e.g., old furniture that some day I'll refinish or reupholster, but just haven't found the time. As for old sweatshirts, I don't save them for sentimental reasons; I save them to wear in the shop when I stain and varnish. Even after they look pretty ratty, I have a hard time parting with them. I'm still wearing clothes that are more than 40 years old!! Why waste money on clothes when you can spend it on tools!

L/W


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Another great blog!

I save every tiny wood scrap. I figure someday I'll use them to make a great line of furniture for smurfs.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I am putting a new electric service in my shop and have discovered I have way to much stuff, and I am going to have to organize & discard so i can move through the the shop & still park my pickup in there this winter. But our 5 year old cat we got from the shelter a year ago finally decided I needed a lap warmer, so I guess I will enjoy LJ for a bit longer this morning. Princess is purring nicely, may decide she likes her new home.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sentimental Joinery - sappy over wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Don't get rid of the cat!!

William, you hit the nail on the head. That's exactly one of my concerns!

Thanks for all the comments gents.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Dead wood*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

9:29
We're all going to die.
It's just as certain as we were born, pay taxes and suffer the effects of gravity. 
When we hear of someone passing, the first question is "how old was he/she?" and then we proceed to compare that number to our age and do the math.
We all know it, but it makes us squirm to talk about it, and most of us don't even want to think about it.

When is it a tragedy? 
One of the LJs lost a son-in-law last month, a young man who had just become a father.
I think we'd all agree that leaving a newborn and a young wife behind is a tragedy.
My mother-in-law is 88. To her, anyone dying under the age of 90 is a tragedy. She's scared to death that she may get "C-A". (she can't even say the word cancer) I guess that's another example of how everything in life is relative.

My father is only in his sixties, but he constantly makes comments about this or that 'outlasting' him. Why would he buy an expensive pair of shoes, when he'll be dead soon anyway? (his logic, not mine). I'm thinking 'why not buy whatever the heck you want provided you're not going to leave debt behind for someone else to carry.

A friend of mine with a serious health issue has told me that he's 'accepted' death, whenever it may come.
Wow! I dont' know if I'll ever be there. Don't get me wrong. I don't think the world is going to stop turning when I'm not here to grace it with my presence, but I suspect I would arrive at the Pearly Gates with a chip on my shoulder if I don't get to raise my children.

Of course I'm just realizing that anyone who cares to read this may start a discussion on the 'after-life', so I'll make my views clear: I don't necessarily think that God is a caucasian male with a long white beard, because that's too similar to Santa. I do believe however, that there is a God, and I do believe that there is something for us after physical death. Even for the non-Catholics. (GASP!) I think it's like reading a book. Each of the characters has a voice in our heads, and it's the same way with God. He may not sound or look the same way to you, but that's because of the filter through which we see everything.

There are those who believe the glass is half empty, those who believe the glass is half full, and those who believe that the water was poisoned in a government conspiracy involving China. Regardless, we each have a finite amount of water.

Where am I going with this? I have no idea. Of course it may have something to do with the internist who is sending me for an echocardiogram to rule out a atrial myxoma. What is that you say? It's a benign tumour that grows in your heart. It's not cancer, but it can block various structures causing stroke and sudden death. It also happens to secrete some weird compounds into the body causing a wide variety of symptoms.
Nobody is saying I have this, it's just next in the list of things being ruled out in my quest to drain the Canadian medical system dry of funds. It certainly got my attention however.

So when I went and looked at the Record CL3 48" lathe that is being sold in my neighbourhood, I could have justified the purchase. It's not going to take food off the table, it's a good deal, solid piece of machinery, you only live once etc etc etc. But the danged thing is huge. I have no space for it. Nowhere to even hide it for a few weeks. And it's likely more lathe than I will ever need. Not because I plan on dying anytime soon, but there are just so many other things I would like to try before I feel the need to turn table legs. And since I don't want my husband pouring all the water out of my glass, I passed on the purchase.

Am I depressed? No. Contemplating life's vicissitudes? You betcha. I've always liked that word, 'vicissitudes'. I read it in a book once.

I think I'll wander out into my shop and wait for something on the lumber rack to call my name. Anyone who says that wood is dead isn't a woodworker.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Now, that was a lot of thinking. Hope that wood spoke to you


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Glad someone else thinks about it. I am in one of "those" scenarios right now. Causes one to think about it far too much.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Trees are life. They can live longer than anything on the planet except some really old microbes that have been found. If we left them alone we'd have a filtered eco system, and different weather patterns.

Wood speaks to me in sight, smell, and feel. It moves me, inspires me and like many woodworkers makes me a miser. It fertilizes creativity. Have you seen what some LJ's do with scraps?

The great mother blessed us with life however fragile. Make every day, every moment as meaningful as you can.

Hopin for the best for ya!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I want to die laughing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Amen Doc. 
Monte - you and I must have the same navel-gazing schedule! Whenever I think of deleting a post that smells a bit too much like self-pity, I think, 'dang, Monte would catch me.'

Norm - fast typist and the tendency to ramble is a dangerous thing…


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Gene - I like it, think I'll steal that line.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Worked with a little boy for around a year and a half. Use to yell at me in play therapy…."*NO TALK JUST PLAY*"! I made him a deal. I'd talk less if he'd talk a little more. About a year later he came in and started asking me questions. I looked at him and yelled "NO Talk Just Play!" we laughed and I told him I'd remember his advice cause it works.

When I'm too much in my verbal analytical self, I remember his advice.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Doc, whatever might you be suggesting????


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I haven't really come to ponder my end….
However, I'd like it to come at the end of my day….
That way I can sleep right through it!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Slide into that other side of your brain girl! LOL! Look at what stumpy did with a few hand tools.

Goin out to-do some animal care. Later.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, I'm not much of a poster, but I've been reading all of the nubber posts for some time. I have seen all of the ailments that many of the membership has and can not really say what I would feel if I had any of these. I have been for ten years a born again Christian and am ready to meet the Lord anytime. I said to a coworker today while discussing doing something I considered unsafe that I didn't care if I died from an accident but I did not want to have a disabling injury. I would have a hard time not being able to use my hands or loosing my sight. I had to stop and look up vicissitudes it is a pretty good word.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment Bob.

I used to know a lot more about being sick until I fell ill. Same as I was a great parent until I had kids…


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sandra! I enjoyed it immensely along with other's comments. I'll likewise wonder some but NOT worry. And, did ya find any lint or cobwebs while gazing? LOL


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra as we say down south here your plowing pretty deep there ,and i do relate to overanalyzing i do it all the time and its a bad thing for me as i also procrastinate often ,woodworking really help me to feel better taking something and creating some thing out of wood , its therapeutic to a point and additive but in a good way ,

get your lathe if you can afford it ,i had one and never used it ,maybe one day but right now im in a lot of learning curves in other areas of this craft and im slow enough already learning them ,

far as dieing its a given its the living part thats a chore ,i dont think on it much but i do have one rule and thats to keep it simple and one day at a time its all we got anyways and tomorrow will be here soon enough ,


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Doc, Out of the mouths of babes. What a wonderful piece of advice. The world would be a much better place were his advice to be followed universally.
We all must grow older….where is it a rule that we must grow up?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Yep! Easy to say, sometimes hard to do. LOL!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Doc, I spent 35 years doing speech and language therapy. It wasn't until I watched one of my video taped language play session that I realized that not only did I direct the play to excess, but I monopolized the toys, as well as the "conversation". 
Sessions were much more productive after I learned to listen.
I still like to play, though.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Gene,

You can send me a pm and we can talk. LOL! About playing/creating . with wood?

My apologies to Sandra.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I typed a long, philosophical response about life and death. But now that I read it, I think it's better summed up this way:

I don't plan on living to a ripe old age. I eat way too much cheese for that. But I'm not afraid of death. I figure, when it happens, I won't know it… because I'll be dead.


----------



## bobkas (May 23, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Mr. Nubs, I don't think it's the death part that most people fear but the getting there. The near deaths and all the time in the hospitals and being a burden to others is what I fear most. I hope it is like what you suggest that I just wake up dead and don't have to deal with the problems. However I don't think the right way is the way the sports writer in KC did this week, suicide is never painless for those left behind. Enough of this morbid stuff, I still haven't watched your latest release, have a great day all.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


It's always nice to know that I'm not alone in my mental meanderings.

Bob hit the nail on the head. Dead is one thing. It's the getting there that is worrisome.

It's a beautiful day, company is coming over for supper. It's a great day to be alive (considering the option!)


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


It is all right if you hear the wood calling to you, but I hope it will be a long time before you hear the owl
calling your name. I have raised my kids, have got to love grandkids and have been told by a great grand
daughter, "That granpa gives the best hugs", and got to hold until she slept by the fire then put her to bed.
I am very much in love with my beautiful lady, and she puts up with me. I am not worried about what is 
coming, but I would like to build a few more things before the Master Carpenter calls me home. Thank you
for sharing.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


All I ask from life is a noble death. And a fun ride. And the occasional ribeye.

Even two of the three is a win.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Love the comments. Gus, I hope I"m as lucky as you.

Bucket - ribeye and a cold drink.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Too fitting Sandra that I find this post while looking for "Question - box o files…" post you deleted! Yeah, I know that was three days ago. Guess I just thought it'd magically reappear, so I kept rechecking. Hope springs eternal. Lots of good thoughts here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Good catch Candy! I was on a bit of a posting frenzy and deleted that one. Files are soaking in Evaporust as we speak.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Dead wood*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I missed this one somehow Sandra. You probably know where my faith lies. I'm a fledgling, bumbling imitator of Christ. Still, I too wrestle with the "why do bad things happen to good people" conundrum.

I've read the whole Bible. Even learned Greek. Read everything C.S. Lewis every wrote. And I'm just not sure we are going to be able to answer some of these questions this side of heaven.

When I get really down from all the pain in this world, I find myself singing the old Rich Mullins song to myself, "Hold me Jesus, cause I'm shaking like a leaf. You have been king of my glory. Won't you be my prince of peace…"

Anyway. That's my ramblings on the matter. You bring up a good point about spirituality and woodworkers. How does something that supposed to be dead.. make us feel so alive?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

8:07pm
A few weeks ago, there were some comments made about the ever changing group of people who frequent the Stumpy Nubs thread. Some of it was amusing, some of it was accurate and some of it was unnecessarily hurtful.
Here's my own view of Stumpyland:

-If someone loses a family member, condolences are expressed, and then we move on. We all feel for the person, and their family, but from my own experience, it's nice to be among friends and think about something else for awhile during a tragedy.

-If someone has cancer, heart disease or the like, they are not excused from ribbing, and good natured insults. With my own health issues, it's nice to go somewhere where I don't have to hear the simpering 'how arrrrrrrre youuuuuu???" Yes I need to vent occasionally, and maybe that makes some non-Stumpy folks uncomfortable, but then I fully expect to be teased for my rant.

In other words, nothing is taken too seriously in Stumpyland although there is a unspoken level of respect. We all have good days, bad days and some really horrid days but we know we can go there and feel like Norm at Cheers.

We do talk about woodworking. And more woodworking, and then something about somebody having a barge, and then then one of the guys just built a Super Sucker, and Andy now owns a Woodmizer and we all hate him for that. Gary is usually on early in the morning, and he serves up the coffee.

Four years ago, a close family member lay dying. I would call him and tell him raunchy jokes. He would laugh so hard he'd wheeze. And then he'd ask me to call him again. He seemed to enjoy the break from the somber seriousness attached to dying in this society.

I guess what I'm rambling on about tonight is this - if you can forget your troubles by finding a group of people with whom you feel comfortable and accepted and who also make you laugh until the soda shoots out your nose, enjoy every minute of it. If you prefer to wax philosophical about stuff more substantial than Rex's toilet habits, have at it. If you like to discuss miter accuracies to the .001 and then argue about why that's not mathematically possible, all the power to you. And if your schtick is to find fault in other people's coping mechanisms, then I guess that's a coping mechanism in and of itself and I'm sure there are like-minded people for you too.

And all of that is right here on Lumberjocks.

Set the timer for the coffee Gary. I'll be up early tomorrow.

And Randy - don't stay up past your bedtime. A man your age needs his sleep.

If Stumpy's thread is in fact a 'Trail of Tears' it's because we laugh a lot. How hard do we laugh? Depends. (Get it? Depends…..?? Rex gets it.)

G''night John Boy


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Depends, that the aged's undergarment isn't it? Thanks, Sandra,I enjoy a good humored ribbing and a laugh even on my bad/worst days; and they come more often than they use to.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


*74*,
What time is my bedtime? With the clocks changing with DST, I'm all sorts of confused!!! Is it "spring back", "fall behind" or what???

You did hit upon the essence of Stumpyland! Or was this your way of telling us that YOU are now sporting "Depends"???
Your thought provoking meanderings are always insightful and entertaining. Thanks for the "mental vacations"!

Please carry on….


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I must have missed the conversation about the riff raff in Stumpyland.
All I will say is this.
There are times I have thought of leaving Lumberjocks.
The few friends I have in Stumpyland though absolutely keep me coming back.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, what wonderful reading, I enjoyed all of it. 
THE THREAD is a refuge for the crazy, funny, medically unfit and in general some really decent folks who you feel very comfortable telling your story, woes, blessings, tragedies and even wood working. It's a really safe haven for all sorts of misfits.
I have found so many friends on THE THREAD, given taunters and jokers their medicine back in bucket loads - such a great warm feeling, even with 74 at times.

Rock On


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


nite Mary Beth she was a Walton ithink


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I think it was Mary Ellen, but it was Mary something for sure.

Jason, Mary Ellen, Ben, Erin, Jim-Bob, Elizabeth and John-Boy.

Rex - your dry Brit humour has caused me a few rushed trips to the loo…. Right back at you.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Handtooler - any time you want me to poke fun at your troubles, by all means let me know


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Randy, bedtime is before you wake up to a show you didn't fall asleep watching.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Jeff,
You really have a way with punctuation!!!

I better hit the pillow, before I end up watching reruns of something I would never have watched in the first place!!!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Got here too late for the coffee, but the sky has a nice pink tint as the sun is finally starting to hit Lolo Peak
that is slowly becoming snow covered. The school buses have made their runs and the steady stream of
people off to join the rat race is starting to taper off. I will stumble off to the gym after the road clears up
and stop to pick up some wood & bolts need to finish some stabilizers needed because someone put a drain
in the middle of my shop floor and whenever I move a tool I have to readjust it to keep it from rocking. I
may resemble that remark somewhat. I have to take a short break because one of the two cats that the house belongs to has informed the staff that it is time for a belly rub, now that she is happy she can go outside and make sure the rodent population is properly thinned. I may have to hurry and finish my tool projects and start the Christmas wood gift production, cause once I start I will be able to procrastinate. 
The leaves are composted and we are in that period of fall where you can see winter in the high country 
all around us and it is still just a little cool in the valley, perfect hunting weather. It is almost perfect here
and Lumbejocks is like a friend's workshop you can stop in and visit anytime and know you can find 
someone to listen to for a while and maybe even get to put a word or two in. Hope you all have a 
wonderful day.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I've never watched Jim's show or been on his forum but I say if it feels good go for it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Those who don't care for those forum topics should follow one rule, DON'T READ THEM! I do not understand why someone complains about a forum that they aren't forced to read. There are several posters here that I generally don't read because historically I am not interested in the conversation. I am an adult and I CHOOSE not to read them and then they don't bother me.

Second rant, for those that don't feel that we should make fun of each other or ourselves, please stay away from me. I am my favorite person to make fun of and if you can't laugh at yourself then you take life too seriously for me. Everyone needs to enjoy what time we have.

I enjoy your posts Sandra because you never try to hide being human. It's an admirable quality that too few people share.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


74, Did you paint the walls in here???


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Mere meanderings, or 'Stumpy's Trail of Tears'*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Yes Marty, but not pink.

Bluepine, sounds like a glorious day.

Monte - thanks for that, very well said!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Sometimes, it's just ugly.*

First, the caveat:

I've been spending a lot of time thinking about woodworking, trying to make sense of what it is that has always drawn me to it. I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

8:26
For the most part, I know what I like and what I don't like. For example I don't particularly like the look of live edge tables. I also am not a huge fan of the 3D cutting board designs because they give me a headache. I appreciate the work that goes into both these things, and can look at a 3D cutting board in awe at the design and the precision with which it was done. Nevertheless, I have no intention of building either one of these things. And regardless of my growing appreciation of woodworking, I still like the look of painted wooden furniture.

Prior to getting into woodworking, my husband owned a few pieces of 'bachelor' furniture made by one of his friends who was a weekend woodworker. They were knotty pine with a shiny varnish. And they were ugly. Red Green lodge kind of ugly. Even now, knowing the work that went into them, I still think they were ugly and have no regrets getting rid of them.

Because ww is a hobby for me, I've had the luxury of building only what I damn well please. But I broke some cardinal rules about 2 weeks ago and now I'm paying for it. Over coffee, my good friend and neighbour announced that she'd been trying to buy a tie cubby for her husband. She showed me this picture:










We chatted about how she'd like it a bit more this and that and then we both got all excited about building it.
I think I even said the dreaded 'oh I could build that'.

She wanted it to be made of maple and I though 'sure, why not?' She wanted a dark stain and I thought the same thing. I could picture it in my head. (I've never been good at that)

All roses and sunshine, I sketched out the dimensions and set to work.

Here's the thing - it's ugly. I was working on the stain last night and started to really dislike the whole thing.
I think it's a waste of maple. Maple is not DARK. If you want dark wood, use dark wood or if you want it completely chocolate brown, buy pine and paint it. When I started thinking like that I realized I was tired, getting grumpy and I called it a night. Usually I get up the next morning and look at a project and have a new perspective.

Not this morning. It's still ugly. The stain is okay but in my opinion, it's ruined how nice the grain looked. It also points out that my sanding wasn't as good as I thought it was, but that's my own fault. So here I am in the middle of a project that I think is ugly and if I were making it for myself, we'd be having a VERY EXPENSIVE bonfire tonight. But it's not for me.

I'm not saying it's ugly because I want reassurance that it's nice, or to be told what a fine job I did. I'm saying it's ugly because I think it is. I would have liked the dividers to be MUCH thinner than they are, the stain to be lighter or non-existent and the whole thing to be more light weight. It's a perfect project for pine, plywood and paint.

So my hat goes off to those of you trying to earn a living at wood working because this is as close as I ever want to get to making custom pieces for a good long time.

Nobody likes to say it, but not all babies are cute. They're all loveable, but some are just, well, ugly. ET phone home kind of ugly, no matter how much we love them. The doctor who delivered my son came to see me the next day in the hospital room and announced that my precious bundle of joy looked like Mr. Magoo. I was properly insulted but now when I look back at his baby pictures, I can see the resemblance.

Just because it's made with love doesn't make it immune from being ugly. I mean the tie cubby of course. My son grew out of the old man look for the time being. I expect the tie cubby is going to remain ugly forever.

8:56 Right on time.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Not all styles are for everyone. First, I love live edge furniture. Second, nobody should have that many ties. Third, I agree, there are ugly babies. Last, I actually hate painted furniture. I totally agree with your statement that if you want it dark use dark wood.

Excellent ramblings today young lady.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Good morning. Ugly is always ugly. On the other hand, the ties will hide lots of the finish issues. It think the real problem though is that Lord Ascot bequeathed to the males of the species the leash of Beelzebub to create a strangle hold on our necks. This evil is very difficult to overcome even with the finest craftsmanship.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Monte.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Very funny Ham! I always wondered where the tie came from. I presumed it was from the same evil mind that created high heels.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Great post, Sandra. Love your humor. As for your husband's bachelor furniture … don't be a hater. Red Green is an awesome show and every man should have some of that furniture.

I agree, maple is much, much better with a very light stain or a thin varnish / wipe on poly that lets the natural beauty of the wood come through. But, it is all in the eye of the beholder. Andfor the record, iI think you've done a fine job with it.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I understand the cardinal rule of, I can build it. I have two spent weeks and a hole in my hand from saying that.
On another note, I used to run a 1 hour photo lab. Most babies aren't cute when they come out and some improve in appearances over time. Sometimes things you build are like that….


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, 
I think the attitude is similar. Although I suspect the slavish attention to fashion has a somewhat different focus for the female.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I agree with just about everything you said….
I must like headaches!!!

Another enjoyable read…
Of the inner workings of your brain!!!

Carry on, err ramble on….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Good morning Sandra. First, your friend/neighbor needs to admit this tie caddy is for HER. I know there are men out there that would obsess and neatly roll up thir ties and tuck them carefully into a cubby such as this (Tom Hanks in Turner And Hooch). I don't think they are the norm. Or maybe I've been in the boonies too long and I am out of step. Anyway, I digress. I totally concur with the appreciation for those that do custom work. The good part of this tale is its for someone else and you don't have to look at its ugliness day after day. The down side is its for someone else and they may show it off and identify it as your handiwork. If you really hate it badly enough you could make alternative versions to present to your friend. Ones that you would be proud to have her say "Sandra made this for me." Or just complete it, present it and move on. Lesson learned! Thais for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, I really try to avoid the "will you build this for me" ........

Once, a co-workers wife wanted a cutting board and selected the wood choices including Yellowheart. When complete she rejected it saying it wasn't yellow enough….....

To me, it's just as yellow as it's going to be…..........


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, I agree with you, but what can you do? Like the sentiment expressed in Shipwright's tag line: "If God wanted us to have fiberglass boats he would have given us fiberglass trees." 
It will all turn out for the best and I'm sure you friend will love it. She'd better! She specified the wood and the stain. 
Us woodworking hobbyists eventually learn that silence is golden. Except, like with our kids, "NO" is not a dirty word.
Jeff hit the nail on the head. It's never yellow enough.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


As much as I enjoy writing, I enjoy the comments the most. I got some good belly laughs this morning.

Candy, no I don't think you've been in the boonies too long, but the tie owner is more 'nouveau age' than the men I'm used to dealing with. He will probably be all excited to have his ties rolled up and on display. His ties cost more than most pieces of clothing I would ever buy. My husband would happily hang his on a nail, or better yet throw them all out.

Love the yellow heart story, and the lesson is learned. When I gave away my first cutting board to my uncle, my parents requested one, with a side order of guilt. So I made them one to their size specifications. I didn't particularly like it and they complain that they wish it were bigger.

I'm hoping my friendship is strong enough that I can tell my friend how ugly I think this is. Thankfully there is no financial exchange involved, she designed our basement for free so it's all even. Except the basement isn't ugly.

Lucas - then you would have seen your share of ugly babies! Glad it's just not me.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I too never liked building stuff for other people. They really seem to not know what they want, then are disappointed in the result.

I just built kitchen cabinets for my daughter and her husband. Luckily, they were the type to just say do it, and were impressed with the results. That is my kind of customer.

A couple of ideas on a design like this; thin is good - I always make stuff too thick. Maple is best left natural and can be bought for a lot less if you look around. It should be a fairly cheap building product.

I am rambling here, and my time is up.
Steve


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve,

Thankfully I had a lot of rough maple that I picked up for 1.50 b/f. I've used most of it, so it's back on my radar.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I am one who would love a new tie rack, as I wear one to work every day. However, mine would be a couple of pegs on a maple board. And all my ties have been purchased on sale, for less than $15 - $20. They do the same thing that a $50 tie does … wrap around my neck and let me know I am chained to the job.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


The symbolism is rich indeed!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Well, I guess its going to be up to me to be contrary.
About the ties.
I happen to like wearing ties, but not in the shop.
Most of the ties I like however, are bow ties and wouldn't do well in that tie cubby thing.
No, not clip on, snap on, velcro on ties. 
A real man should be able to tie his own ties.

(ducking and running, now)

And for the record, my favorite suits have vests.

But I don't wear a three piece suit in the shop, either.

If somebody wants something in dark wood, I offer black walnut or aged cherry. Maple is white and its ruined when stained dark. It looks nasty and muddy. Keep maple white.

My wife (pity her, she's put up with me for nearly 53 years) gets it. Light woods stay light, dark woods are finished dark. I'll be making her custom sewing table with maple, and it will remain white.

By the way, she doesn't own a single pair of spike heeled shoes!

Best regards,

Don


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


No need to run, Don. I don't mind my ties and am very used to wearing them. My wife hasn't worn heels since … well, I can't remember her ever wearing heels. I used to wear a suit, but everything is going business casual these days. I keep telling the guys who work for me that, like it or not, how you present yourself makes a difference.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Ugly is in the eye of the beholder, and each beholder is entitled to their opinion; even those opinions different than mine.

That said, I've gone along with some outlandish ideas. Early on, it was expensive - because I wasn't gonna let something THAT ugly exist with anyone knowing I made it. Then I learned about playing with samples and models and things got less expensive. Now, I can usually anticipate ugly. I'll offer an opinion, but if the idea-person insists on something I expect will be ugly, I just say "Have fun building that." Interestingly, in the many, many times that's happened, very few times has the idea-person actually built the thing. And it turns out I was actually WRONG about the ugly - once.

Shop time is too short to waste on ugly. But it took an awful long time and a lot of money for me to learn what I could live with.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, ugly is ugly, I cant agree more.
I took on a job recently following the customers dimensions
on my design. I dry assembled it and it was UGLY. I could not
complete it. Much to my clients disappointment. Well he is in 
the USA and it is a gift for his UK partner. She got a hold of me
and agreed it was ugly. It was her dimensions as well. So when we 
went back to the original. It was just the 3" narrower top that was
throwing the design out. So I'm now im making her another. I just
hope that it is not another ET baby 

Jamie


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Remember, uglybeauty is in the eye of the beholder. I keep holding out that there is still hope for me. ;-)


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


In 1974 I donated 7 suits and 3 times as many ties to the Good Will, and along with their departure went the desire to accept employment which ever required either. After 7 years of wearing a tie every day they started to choke and stiffle my imagination. I'm 65 and can honestly say i have NO regrets.
...I did however, keep one black suit and one black tie for weddings, ...oh and funerals (but not mine).

After seeing your project I believe I'll make a 'cubby' for my black one. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Shop time is too short to waste on ugly.

Very well said Jim. And Don, nothing wrong with being a man of distinction.

Thanks gents - nice to know I'm not alone for having fallen into that trap.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Ties…??? I don't own one and definitely don't wear or want one….However, that tie holder thing might be useful to store sandpaper or something.

I've always said that if I cannot really be happy with a project I build then how could I possibly expect anyone else in their right mind to be happy with it. I have turned down quite a few commission pieces because when asked to build something custom I always tell the person that the only way I will do it is if I have control of the design and finishing aspect…after they describe the basics of what they want.

That is precisely why I enjoy building pieces that I design and create and put up for sale…WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET…. *If you like it and can afford it then buy it…if not, I am still happy and loving what I do*.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Greg, that sounds like an excellent policy to me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra beauty is in the eyes of the beholder ,i have to agree with Steve thin is always better for builds like this ,but we are always our worst critic , sometime some flaws give builds a little character , have 5 kids all grow now they all looked like cabbage patch dolls to me  but turned out beautiful but then im the parent so im bias , i think when i was born the doctor slapped my mother and said dont make another one LOL , and Greg has it right


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Late to the complaint dept. LOL! As for ties? Had to wear them, but they were unique to me. I like jeans, but wear a tweed sports coat and tie (60's college prof country gentleman) the first time I meet a client. They have expectations. My existing clients say "oh new client hugh?"

I appreciate primitive crafting, just don't wanna do it? Even though my finished stuff is still a bit primitive. I also can appreciate the elegance and crafting that went into Victorian pieces or Gothic stuff. I'm just not too excited to make it. I have to do a lot of "functional" stuff. I'm refurbishing my old stuff for my new office. ( Cause I'm a poor customer)

The difference in making what we want and what we have to is survival? For some it's not a choice? some people do good, and great work, making kitchen cabinets. Just depends on who the customer is? Also if they have an imagination…LOL!

Great learning Sandra. Well stated! James Krenov had the good fortune of having his wife support him while he did his marvelous thing.

I've got some great schizophrenic ties!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Schizophrenic ties? That sounds interesting.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I do not like tie cubbies, even if they were made out of the most expensive wood and finished perfectly!

*Ties deserve to be hung!*

I have made projects that sounded good, started out good, and turned out fairly decent but, to me, was not worth the time/effort/wood put into the project. Some still exist on a shelf in my garage and some have been salvaged for the wood in a "better" project or jig.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


I never quit understood the concept of a tie. If a job came along where I had to wear a tie everyday, it would have to be a substantial raise for me to consider it.

Sandra, I wouldn't put to much stock in ugly. beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But selecting maple to be stained dark is like white chocolate. It makes as much sense as a tie.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


That was defined by a conservative coworker when I was a prison psychologist! I looked like Grizzly Adams , wore plaid pants and had some wash and wear colored shirts and a few ties I wore then. They use to call me "The wolf man!"

Every time I've seen a tie that looked like a Joan Miro painting I bought it. Usually no one else wanted them at K-Mart. LOL!

I also have some great Micky Mouse ties. My attitude for the day tie!

Gotta go see some clients.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


When I was still working, and member of several committees, I had a NEMA meeting in D.C. and I had to wear a tie and suit. One of these morning, in the hotel in D.C., I was getting ready to go and realized I didn't pack a tie. I went to the front desk and asked if there were any stores open that early in the morning and they told me it was too early but I should be able to find a street vendor. Going outside and turning one corner there was a street vendor selling ties, belts, and various other items. I thought that I would probably have to pay through the nose but I got a 100% silk tie for $7.50! I still have that tie!

Don't wear ties any more, in fact in the 18 years I have lived in California I have probably worn a tie less that once a year. It seems to me that ties are more prevelant in the Midwest, East, and Europe. In fact in Europe there doesn't seem to be any "business casual" as there is in California!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Never say, "I can build that".
And if you do make the mistake of uttering those words, scream and run like hell if someone wants you to put dark stain on maple.
That ought to be a sin.
Maple is beautiful, and just thinking of dark stain on it without even seeing it, I agree that it is ugly.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Sandra, I have to agree that maple should remain "au natural". But "the customer is always right and she wanted dark stain, so dark stain she gets.

As for ties: I threw all of mine away years ago and REFUSE to wear one. I wear "wild rags" all winter. They look nice and serve a function. I have had a few discussions with snooty restaurants where ties are required. If the wild rag ain't good enough, I will spend my dining money elsewhere!

Always enjoy your blogs. Carry on.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Maple, IMO, should be left natural or dyed, especially birds eye, to make the "eyes" pop.
Natural with lacquer make it irredescent and changes beautifully as the light around it changes.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


The only "I can build that" comment I make is because a child-even if they are 40+ they are still my child-
a grand child or great grand child has asked me, or a woodworking friend has me in his shop and is asking
for my help. I agree with the thinner part because good wood is strong enough to be thin and still work,
as far as ugly goes, I hide behind, "Concerning taste there can be no dispute." I have a few ties hanging
in the closet with some tailored jackets because my beautiful lady occasionally wants to go to a special 
occasion, but my favorite slacks are carhartts and they are held up by suspenders. I do not really think 
about woodwork or why I like it, it just keeps me out of trouble and off streetcorners and is helping me
to learn how to behave in public. Thank you and the Lumberjocks for an enjoyable morning.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Try to remember that this "tie cubby" might be beautiful to your friend. This might be just the way she envisioned it and wants it. Personally I own one tie and I don't wear it. It hangs. A rolled tie will look like Dilbert has used it, in my mind. Give this to your neighbor and tell her if she wants to use it for a burnt offering you will be fine with that because it didn't turn out like you thought it would. Also tell her to put it I the back of the closet and never tell anyone who made it. It might be exactly what she expected and she might love it. Lesson learned!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Youse guys have got the saying *ALL WRONG*! The actual quote is …

"Beauty is in the eye of the BEERholder"

That said,,, show us this "ugly" tie rack, and let us decide for ourselves if it is, indeed ugly!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Reading between the lines, I'd say your neighbor wants to put her husband into a tight little box; and this is just the first step.

Great post. Lots to think about here.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Sometimes, it's just ugly.*
> 
> First, the caveat:
> 
> ...


Joe - I'm working on it! Should be done in the next few days.

Rich - interesting interpretation…. pause for thought


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*End of Life Lessons*

I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

9:05 pm
Conversation with my son as he ran his hand over the casket:
him: "Mom, this is nice. What kind of wood is it?" (that's my boy!)
me: Maple. It is nice, isn't it?
him: Why would they make it out of such nice shiny wood if they're just going to put it in the ground?
me: That's a very good question

A week ago, my mother-in-law was alive. She was full steam ahead, baking bread almost every day, visiting friends, chatting on the phone, church, travel, driving etc. She took a massive stroke and died about 12 hours later. She was 89. It was sudden and it is sad, but in my opinion it was not tragic. I hope I am blessed to leave this world in that way. And for the record, she was wearing her 'good' wig. She looked like a million bucks.

I've dealt with death in my profession. I've used gallows humour that would surely offend many, but that others would completely understand. I don't think those experiences have made me callous, or heartless, but perhaps they've made me more pragmatic about the process of leaving this mortal coil. Or is it shaking off the mortal coil? Some quote about the moral coil. I'll look it up later.

In the last week, my kids have learned a lot about the whole business of death and I'm grateful for the life lessons they've had. End of life lessons, really. We sat with Grandma and talked with her in the hospital even though we knew her body was shutting down. Some friends joined us and there was laughter and story-telling amidst the tears. The kids left with friends as the end grew nearer, and my husband and I sat with his mother, holding her hand, praying and talking to her. The body doesn't usually give up gracefully and we were thankful when she was at peace.

And then the work began. The obituary, the funeral home, picking out an outfit, pictures, phone calls, beer, more phone calls, company and more beer. In her small community, it's traditional for a 'wake' to stretch over 2 days before the funeral. This is when everyone lines up and walks past the casket, says their goodbyes then have somewhat awkward conversations with loved ones. (aka us)

We prepared the kids and practiced some things they could say in return for condolences and we talked about how everyone reacts differently to death. I explained that their father had just lost his mother and that no matter her age, she was his Mommy.

Sister Ada was there. She is 93. She went through the line twice. She no longer remembers us and when I told her that we had lunch with her just awhile ago, she quipped "well I don't remember, so you'll have to come back to see if I remember the next time." 
One lady said 'thank you for your loss' to each of us in turn. 
Some people mumbled their way through, and my husband couldn't place half of the people there.
We laughed about all of that at the end of both evenings.

The funeral was lovely. Our daughter did a reading and our son was a pallbearer. He told me that it was REALLY heavy and that if he didn't lift it started to tip.

They saw their father cry for the first time. (They see me cry all the time)

They learned that this whole 'we all die' thing is true.

And now they're learning that the world will go on and that the sun will still rise regardless of who dies.

We all need reminding of those things, so thank you Thelma for the life lessons and the end of life lessons.

9:52 -but I was interrupted.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Of course your thoughts always reflect many of ours. Most of us simply aren't strong enough to say it out loud. Of course my prayers go out to you and your family. It's good that the kids can see that strong people can cry also. Tough lessons.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Rest in peace Thelma…....my condolences to you and the family Sandra. Your observations are off the charts…...I like sister Ada…..


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Besutifully written,Sandra. So many lessons..


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, Well said. Hope she lived a full life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


condolences to the family

*Why would they make it out of such nice shiny wood 
if they're just going to put it in the ground?*.
because thats how much we love them
and want that journey to be the best for them
into the unknown

i was asked to make a coffin
for this man
dakpa yeshe dorge









he was the 'weatherman' for the dali lama
it was a cube that he could sit in a lotus position in
(as he had all his life)

we cremated him and the box
out in the open in a natural setting

i was asked why i did my best work on it
mortice and tenon joints and aromatic cedar panels
a sculpted top that opened like a crown over him
as his devotees came to pay respects
(he was very high up and had thousands of members
in his buddhistic sect)

'why go to all that trouble just to burn the box'

'i gave my best
he gave his life'


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


What kind of bread???


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Very touching, so sad, hit close to home and made me cry.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


There was no over thinking or over analyzing going on here….
Just heartfelt reflection.

I'm sorry for your family's loss….
But as you so movingly said, end of life lessons were learned.
As difficult as it is to learn them, your children are lucky….
They have YOU!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments

Love your response David. I did tell him that it was to show respect to Grandma.

Marty - she made white bread and also some amazing porridge (oatmeal) bread. And her rolls were fabulous with molasses while they were still warm.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed having your blog to read this morning over coffee.

I will not tell you I am sorry for your loss. I never tell anyone that. I think that is why the only funeral I will attend in the future will be my own (unless of course the unfortunate event that my wife or one of my kids go before I)
I do not attend funerals, not because I can't handle them, but because I usually offend someone because I do not "mourn properly". 
I do not know if it's my French upbringing along my south Louisiana kin folks, or maybe it's the fact that my health has caused me to face my own mortality long ago, but my views of life, and death, do not coincide with what some think of as "normal". 
I have discussed with my wife at length how I want my remains dealt with. She hates even approaching the subject. She knows though that the one thing I want most is to not have some depressingly mournful service but instead a gathering of friend and family with drink, food, stories and laughter. I want them to basically have a party. 
You see, in my view of life and the passing from, death is a part of life. 
Death is the part of life where your loved ones can seize a moment to look back on your life and remember. Funerals are for the living. So, in my opinion, a great funeral does not need to be a mourning of one's passing, but a celebration of the time they were here.

Edit:
I typed quite a bit more of my thoughts here, but decided to delete a good bit of it. Instead, allow me to close by quoting the last thing I heard my grandfather say before he passed.

"Don't you SOB's cry for me. I lived every day that The Lord gave me, not a day less, not a day more. You want to cry about something? Go ahead. Walk your @$$ down that hallway. There's a nursery down there. Cry for those babies, because they now have to live in a damned world without me in it".


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Love it William, thank you.
Facing one's mortality does affect how we see dying and death.
Many of the things for Thelma were done for her family, which is fine.
Grief is one thing, and there are many ways that people deal with it. But I have no patience for the drama leeches who are there just to have a good story for later. It took a concerted effort to restrain myself.

When I die, my family can do whatever the heck the want to do. As long as they don't put solar lights on my grave. That gives me the creeps…


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


May she rest in peace and may those who loved her and are still here find peace in a world without her.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, sorry for your family's loss. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on our finite life.

This is a good reminder to all of us us to get finished with that project we started and all the other projects we want to do. At my age saying "I'll get to it later" is not a good thing. We never know when our time will be up.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kenn, and very true Tyvek, very true.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I'll add my condolences here to you and yours Sandra and as a side note, my wife's father passed away last Saturday. He was also 89 and in somewhat failing health. He'd been in and out of the hospital 6 or 8 times since Christmas and when someone would ask me what the root of his health problems were, I'd say "He 90 years old and he's CRANKY".

Because he lived the last 7 years in the house of his "caretaker/companion" and every time he'd say "I dont feel well today" she'd call the damn ambulance!

We were at his side the last 3 hours of his life. My wife held his hand and told him it was "Ok if he had to leave" We were most thankful that he went peacefully and was coherent (and knew who we all were) right up till he quietly passed on. He passed away Friday night/Saturday morning at 5:45am and we had the viewing/funeral Monday morning at our church here in town. We all went to the gravesite and watched as he was laid to rest while "Taps" was played. My wife was presented with his flag and we all went back to the church social hall and ate while we talked about him/his life.

When MY dad passed we did the same thing William says, we didn't have a wake. We waited till about 2 months AFTER his death/cremation and all gathered and had a Celebration of Life" just as he asked us to do.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, That was a great write up of your all's recent loss. Funny what you remember. I still remember the first time I saw my tough old Dad cry (when his dad died). When it's time for my 89 year old MIL to go, I'm gonna try to remember this blog as it will help my family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Joe, I chuckled when you said 'he's 90 years old and he's Cranky'. We had several people ask us about what might have contributed to her stroke. I said that I was pretty sure that being 89 was a risk factor…

Andy - thanks.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I agree that a funeral is for the living, I worked in a mortuary while going to college, and have attended quite
a few since then. I wanted cremation, but the beautiful lady wants burial, so we will buy a family plot and I 
will build my casket. My father and mother were carried to their graves by six tall and proud grandsons. My son was one of them. When my oldest sister died, she also was carried by her grandsons, her daughters declared 
it a dress up day, only loud and crazy type clothes, no suits and ties allowed as we celebrated her life. Everyone
has to say goodby in their own way, I am glad that your family was able to do so in such a wonderful manner.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thelma was fortunate to have a wonderful life and family. She was also fortunate to have been taken so quickly although it's so difficult for those left behind.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Yes Doe, I agree. It was a blessing in many ways.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Ah, gallows humor. I know it well. At times I have been ashamed of myself for it, but I never bring it home or share it with anyone other than those who understand. The older I've gotten and the more death I've experienced, especially with loved ones, the more I have viewed wakes as a celebration of life. When my great friend Scott died a few months ago it was very hard, but we continually found ourselves laughing. Without being able to share memories with others who remembered too, it would have been unbearable. Thank you for sharing Sandra.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *End of Life Lessons*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Total Fluff*

I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

9:34
Sometimes it's good to take a step back from the 'deep thoughts' we all have and just enjoy a bit of fluff. 
Today I was at a card shop and saw a little journal about gratitude. I didn't buy it, but I asked myself what I was grateful for at that very moment.

Boggs. That's what first popped into my mind, maybe because I was wearing them at the time. If you don't know what they are, they are insulated rubber boots with funky patterns and handle holes on the sides to pull them on. They're worn by all the yuppy kids at daycare, but they now make monstrous ones for adults. Mine were a Christmas present. Name brand rubber boots just sound sooooo wrong. I grew up with the black ones with the red toe and heel passed down from my brothers. If you wore them with shorts they rubbed your legs raw.

But today it was a miserable snowy, wet, windy, cold day and I was grateful for my purple flowered Boggs. They're warm, comfy and probably one of the best presents I ever got.

So what are the illogical 'fluffy' or smaller things in woodworking for which I'm grateful or make me smile?

-the little red tip on my Rockler glue bottle. Genius. I love the bottle and I haven't lost the tip yet. 
- wingnuts (not people wing nuts, but actual wing nuts). There's one on the side of my table saw for holding the extra blades and I give it a turn and the thing spins like a whirly-gig.
-sandpaper. Can't really explain why.
-The itty bitty ball bearings in the full-extension drawer slides. I got mad at a slide once and discovered how many ball bearings come out if you smash it. I considered keeping them.
-the word 'marrette' So it's not woodworking, but they're in my shop. I grew up not knowing they had a name. It sounds pretty worldly and exotic for a little plastic thingamabob for wiring.
-nail set tools. These fall into the 'wow, they make those?' category.
-a monkey wrench. How can a name like that not bring you joy?
-glue encrusted shop clothes. Other than an apron, it's the only time I'm wearing something that can be used for wiping my hands
-prying open a can of stain
-pounding a can of stain closed

What else?

Shortest blog ever. Evidently I need some practice being grateful.

10:03


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Of course you are correct again. It's so easy to get down on life with "bad things" happening. The reality is that we have more good things to be thankful for. My mother is still going strong and will turn 85 in 2 months. I am thankful that I have not had to listen to my brother sing for several months (this may be at the top of my thankful list). When I do something stupid in my shop, i have LJ friends to share it with. I am thankful that I have had no snow for the last week. I found my poor old chisel I use to remove bark from slabs. It's kinda like me, it doesn't have to be real sharp to do the job.

Thanks for reminding me to be thankful.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


your brother singing- that's funny.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


My brother singing is not funny, it's flat out embarrassing


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


breathing
it's always at the top of my list

slip on swede loafers with waffle grip soles
from the rack at wally world
cheap and disposable

top ramen noodles
dinner when i'm to tired to cook
(the joke is that i can't cook anyway)
crunch some saltines in it
and watch some tube

dreaming about some new project
and sharing with friends
both here and on the streets


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, Monte, and David: When I grow up I want have y'all's attitude! My granddaughter has those funny lookin rubber boots and pretty much lives in them. Now I know they have a name!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I have so many things to be grateful for that it is hard to pick one.

Having a shop to work in?
The many tools I work with that have been given to me or I've been blessed with finding dirt cheap at sales, or the ones I've been able to trade wood work for?
The health to at least get to the shop. I sometimes can't, so the days I can are blessings.
Friends to share my good times and bad times with?

Ah, I know what I'm most grateful for!!!!
COFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Boggs and a tuque and you're ready for Canada!

Yes William, the world is a better place after a good cup of coffee.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


The joy of showing my kids how to scrollsaw today! I took scrollsawgirl's tutorial and we had a blast cutting out the first templates! (Thanks Sheila!)

Inexpensive used scrollsaws, 1/4 inch Baltic birch plywood, a safe place to keep and use my tools, tomorrow, today…all kinds of things to be grateful for!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


sometimes it good to step back and just say thanks even for the fluff ,i suppose the saying stop and smell the roses is true


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I'm grateful for Christ, family, and the folks here on LJ that have become friends.

Grateful for a job, even when it drives me up a wall.

Grateful for blog posts that distract me from life's difficulties and reminds me it won't always be difficult.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. We all need a little reminder from time to time.

I was a Wallyworld today Eddie and thought of your shoes.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Very good reminder, Sandra. Been feeling weighed down by responsibilities lately. Need a swift kick in the pants now and then to remember all the blessings God has given me. Dogwoods and redbuds blooming. Hubby's garden is sprouting. Even a dirty house, cuz I have a house to live in.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra,

I'm grateful that I've seen your courage and fortitude. I believe you've a good role model for women woodworkers.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks Doc.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Seems that I'm late to the party….

I'm glad I found this posting….
Yup, there are many things to be grateful for….
I'm sure with time…. I'll think of a few!!! ;^)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I'm lald to wake up on the top side of the dirt! and then I go to my shop and my mind never stops thinking about wood projects.

Do you have a pair of swampers?

cheers, Jim


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Total Fluff*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Actually, I have my girly Bogs, and I also have steel toed rubber boots. I think they might qualify as swampers.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Body and soul*

I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

0732 My first morning blog I believe. I've crawled back into bed with my laptop, with various parts of my body unhappy that I forced myself out from under the covers in the first place. For Eastern Canada, it's been stinking hot and my battery feels drained. That, and my muscles are killing me. Here's why:

In March, my left quad 'seized up'. Or something. Not quite sure. Regardless of what it's called, it has been changing between very sore, sore, and seriously painful. Massage therapist says it's consistent with spasticity, which would be consistent with the MS theory, but at this point, I've taken a break from the medical mystery machine and I don't really care why. It just is.

The massage therapist did give me a wake up call though. She told me to 'use it or lose it'. If this is MS, she said it's important to strengthen the muscles. Although it's sore, my quad isn't really being used much. The lightbulb went on for me and so I've been using some of my precious energy reserves for strength exercises and have been looking like a complete idiot doing contortions with a foam roller. So now everything is sore. The upside is that it has taken my mind off some of the other symptoms I deal with.

There are many ways to look at this whole 'mortal coil' or 'mortal clay' thing. 
Christopher Reeves wrote that his wife saved his life by looking at him in his hospital bed after his accident and saying "You're still you and I love you". Melissa Ethridge wrote about being in the hospital during cancer treatment in excruciating pain. She said something about her realization that she was not just her body. It was something about part of her body could be taken away, and she would still be herself. They both had a point.

If we're lucky, we all get old. In the process, our bodies change. Getting 'sick' just means it happens all at once, or out of the blue, or more dramatically than we had hoped. Where was I going with this? Writing before my second cup of coffee was a bad idea. Oh yeah, body and soul.

I realized yesterday that I was getting really grumpy. I had not made any sawdust in a few weeks, which I figured was part of the problem. However, true to my duty as the household Evil Queen, I blamed everyone else. Sawdust is soul food for me. So as tired as I was yesterday, I fired up my sander outside and sanded some chair parts in the pre-Arthur wind. (Thanks to Monte, I can't think about this weather now without thinking of Dudley Moore, but I digress.)

Everything still hurts. My quad is doing the funky chicken and the evil little gnomes that zap my legs are in fine form today. But, I made SAWDUST. And when I look in the mirror and ignore the tired face looking back at me and take a look at her eyes, I'm still me.

So yes, whatever is going on with my body is important. Not important enough for me to give up coffee or become vegetarian, you understand, but important nevertheless. My soul on the other hand, and the proper feeding thereof, is essential. That's what makes me me.

I've promised my LJ buddies to lay off the delete button for awhile so I won't delete this. Besides, rambling is part of who I am also.
And coffee. And MASH re-runs. Oh and lumber hoarding (waaaaalnut) and and…
Oh yeah, and I'm employed too. So getting out of bed is a bit of a necessity.

Happy July 4th. Feel free to be yourselves.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I of course always love your ramblings. Because you are human and not afraid to admit it. You always point out things that everyone feels but is afraid to say. Will always be proud to call you a friend.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Yep, ya is who ya is….

I'm a procrastinator….
& I use LJs as the facilitator!!!

I hope that you enjoy many more a "sawdust smorgasbord"….
The results of which look great!!!
That & they are also very good for you!!!

FYI: I posted this same comment, on the next duplicate blog post….
Figured that I saved time, to get back to procrastinating & in case one of them is deleted.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Looks like Cricket really did delete your delete button! Yay! ;-)


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra-Another thoughtful blog. I enjoy your blogs BECAUSE they are deep navel-gazings, and like Monte said, you say things that many of us think about but don't write about. I have a sister-in-law that was diagnosed with MS over 10 years ago, and she would appreciate the "use it or lose it" comment from the massage therapist, because that's her philosophy as well. She rode a 100-mile bike ride over a weekend just a few weeks ago, and she seems to be asymptomatic. I understand about the sawdust therapy, but don't use black walnut, sassafras or pressure-treated lumber for your therapy-the cure is worse than the disease!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


wake up - check
move - check
coffee - check
sawdust - check

waiting for the weather - check

you for 'hurricanes' - (some high winds and some rain)
me for 'monsoons' - (some gusts and 15 min of drizzle)

summer is here anyway - lots of weeds out









enjoy 
be safe


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


74 stay strong and active ,my friend we need ya ones like you make the world a better place.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


74,

Even from here in Newfoundland I enjoy reading your ramblings.

Glad you didn't delete this one.

We made the trip from Florida to Newfoundland safely. Will try to catch up and post detailed report soon.

Take Care!

Herb


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Yea! I finally got to one of your posts before you deleted it. Sandra, We all have our demons and deal with them in different ways. I always appreciate your take on life and its accompanying demons.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Not being shy- got hit by the storn and power is out.
Thanks friends


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Just what you needed! Sorry


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Body and soul*

I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

0732 My first morning blog I believe. I've crawled back into bed with my laptop, with various parts of my body unhappy that I forced myself out from under the covers in the first place. For Eastern Canada, it's been stinking hot and my battery feels drained. That, and my muscles are killing me. Here's why:

In March, my left quad 'seized up'. Or something. Not quite sure. Regardless of what it's called, it has been changing between very sore, sore, and seriously painful. Massage therapist says it's consistent with spasticity, which would be consistent with the MS theory, but at this point, I've taken a break from the medical mystery machine and I don't really care why. It just is.

The massage therapist did give me a wake up call though. She told me to 'use it or lose it'. If this is MS, she said it's important to strengthen the muscles. Although it's sore, my quad isn't really being used much. The lightbulb went on for me and so I've been using some of my precious energy reserves for strength exercises and have been looking like a complete idiot doing contortions with a foam roller. So now everything is sore. The upside is that it has taken my mind off some of the other symptoms I deal with.

There are many ways to look at this whole 'mortal coil' or 'mortal clay' thing. 
Christopher Reeves wrote that his wife saved his life by looking at him in his hospital bed after his accident and saying "You're still you and I love you". Melissa Ethridge wrote about being in the hospital during cancer treatment in excruciating pain. She said something about her realization that she was not just her body. It was something about part of her body could be taken away, and she would still be herself. They both had a point.

If we're lucky, we all get old. In the process, our bodies change. Getting 'sick' just means it happens all at once, or out of the blue, or more dramatically than we had hoped. Where was I going with this? Writing before my second cup of coffee was a bad idea. Oh yeah, body and soul.

I realized yesterday that I was getting really grumpy. I had not made any sawdust in a few weeks, which I figured was part of the problem. However, true to my duty as the household Evil Queen, I blamed everyone else. Sawdust is soul food for me. So as tired as I was yesterday, I fired up my sander outside and sanded some chair parts in the pre-Arthur wind. (Thanks to Monte, I can't think about this weather now without thinking of Dudley Moore, but I digress.)

Everything still hurts. My quad is doing the funky chicken and the evil little gnomes that zap my legs are in fine form today. But, I made SAWDUST. And when I look in the mirror and ignore the tired face looking back at me and take a look at her eyes, I'm still me.

So yes, whatever is going on with my body is important. Not important enough for me to give up coffee or become vegetarian, you understand, but important nevertheless. My soul on the other hand, and the proper feeding thereof, is essential. That's what makes me me.

I've promised my LJ buddies to lay off the delete button for awhile so I won't delete this. Besides, rambling is part of who I am also.
And coffee. And MASH re-runs. Oh and lumber hoarding (waaaaalnut) and and…
Oh yeah, and I'm employed too. So getting out of bed is a bit of a necessity.

Happy July 4th. Feel free to be yourselves.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Yep, ya is who ya is….

I'm a procrastinator….
& I use LJs as the facilitator!!!

I hope that you enjoy many more a "sawdust smorgasbord"....
The results of which look great!!!
That & they are also very good for *you*!!!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sandra for not deleting. "It just is." How much time and energy do we all waste, railing against things that just are? I, personally, despise change. One day I broke a finger nail and thought "This is change. Why don't I just accept other changes like a broken finger nail and move on?" I don't have an answer, yet. It has kinda helped with perspective, though. 
Happy 4th of July to you as well and a belated Happy Canada Day!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Hey, how bout this.

I read your blog and I THINK I know where you're coming from. I cant do anything about your physical condition, so how bout I just send a bunch of prayer your way! MmmK? Done Deal!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I have deep sympathy for you.
At my age a lot of people would be just watching daytime tv or pushing up daisies, so I'm just happy I can get some things done.
But my body is either in rebellion or decay.
Or both.
So, some days I get very little done.
Hang in there.

Don


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I feel the same that I did in the last one.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Great blog, Sandra. Bodies don't always cooperate, do they? But you have a great attitude and a determined spirit about you.


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra - I usually just quickly scan the blogs & don't open them, but yours an exception… funny, thought provoking & interesting.
Thank you for taking the time!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


First. Thank you so much for not deleting. Now remove that button from your computer permenantly. 
It seems that every time you post one of these naval gazing blog that I really want to comment on, you delete it before I get a chance.

I had to read this one more than once. 
I couldn't decide if I completely agree with what you're saying or if I feel that you're just a much stronger person than I. 
My take on body and soul though. 
I can handle my body. I can push through the pain. I can pick myself up by my boot straps and keep going. 
It is afterwards though. Later after I've pushed too hard and I hurt so bad that there is that tiny voice who wishes it would end, somehow, that makes me want to cry, and can't do it in front of my kids. That is my soul and it slowly feels like it's dying sometimes. I know that sounds harsh, but I find myself more and more becoming numb to the struggle, uncaring towards the pain, and downright angry at my medicines.

I went through a rough day myself yesterday. 
I woke up with a bad pain anyway so I figured I'd take a light day and do an easy job I've been planning on for a while. 
Long story short, the easy job turned into a nightmare and I pushed myself way too far. 
Yes I could have stopped and save it for another day, or left it for someone else (my kids) to do for me, but I was afraid I couldn't get it done another day either and I am freaking sick I allowing others to do things for me that I wish to do for myself. So I pushed on. Now I sit here paying for it dearly.

I don't know where I'm going with this, but the Christopher Reeves story struck a feeling deep within me. He made a loved one feel better with the I love you bit. 
You know I went through several stints in a mental ward due to very bad depression early in my medical merry go round that I'm on. If you didn't know, you do now. 
Anyway, there was this thing that used to irk me to no end. 
The doctors would look at my files and say, "you have wife and kids who love you very much. You have so much to be thankful for. You shouldn't be depressed". 
Their statements would further depress me. You @$$holes! My wife and kids were the very reason I was depressed. At the time I felt I was a failure and a burden on these very people I loved so dearly. I wanted to be there for them. I wanted to be the man I knew I was. I wanted to play ball with my youngins. I wanted to have "relations" with my wife. I wanted my kids to look up to me. I could no longer do these things. 
The doctor thought I should accept that I couldn't do things and be happy about it. This discussion usually resulted in my anger and outburst at the doctors who were supposed to be helping me. 
It took a while for me to find my own way and realize that I just had to do things my way. The only way I was going to stay alive and not die mentally was to push through the odds and do something, anything, but I had to be productive. Sitting in a wheel chair and "just accepting it" was not only not the answer, but what was going to put me in an early grave.

I am rambling again. I know what I'm trying to say but am having problems this morning tying all my thoughts an feelings together to make sense to anyone who doesn't deal with these same issues, but you Sandra, I have a feeling that you know exactly what I'm saying. 
Body and soul are two different things tied together forever. They are like siblings who hate each other but still have to grow and flourish under the same roof. Both need different things. Sometimes what one needs hurts the other. So some of is just have to walk that fine line between keeping one happy without destroying the other because, without both, we cannot live. 
I hope you understand what I am trying to say. I know out paths are a bit different, but similar. I just had to let you know that you are not alone. I've told you before, you can PM, email or text me (just ask if you want my number. Hate phone calls but text a lot) anytime. 
Please take care. 
You are a lot like me. I know you're going to overdo it. When you do though, and you look in the mirror at "you", remember that you are going down a hard path that other people have been down to. It is not an untraveled one, but one that no one takes purely by choice.

Now I want to follow your usual lead and delete every word of this, as I have done before. Following your lead on this post though, I will not.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Good to see your reflections in your mirror. "Attitude" is what it's all about? I recently recognized I'd lost mine. "I can, and I will!" was my saying when it got tough. Life just "is". It is what we decide to do with it.

Keep posting and inspiring through your awareness' of your life.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, I know it's not easy, life never is, I've had my own pains and changes in my 65+ years, from body parts gone, to the Prostate issue, to enough said.
You've shown before you're strong where it counts, keep on keeping on !
And keep in touch !


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Body and soul*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Body and soul are two different things tied together forever. They are like siblings who hate each other but still have to grow and flourish under the same roof. Both need different things.

Well said, william. Power is out here, thanks to Arthur .

Pardon the double post. Thanks for the comments


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*Epiphany at the bandsaw*

I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

10:39
It's been a long time since I posted a blog entry, and I've been neglecting some of my friends on LJ lately. But tonight I had a 'moment' at the bandsaw that I'd like to share. I was resawing maple for my next batch of clothespins and the new blade didn't seem to be cutting well. Then I noticed how fine the sawdust was and so I stopped the saw. I realized that I had just put on a new blade with too many TPI for the job I was doing.

"No big deal" I thought, and so I took off that blade, coiled it back up, took down another one, installed it, adjusted the tracking and was back in business. In no time I had done about 100 bf of lumber.

And then it occurred to me that what I had just done as a routine part of being in the shop was something just a few years ago that I would have known nothing about. Just reading about it was intimidating to me. Before I bought my bandsaw, I bought a book, read all about it and understood very little. The first time I had to uncoil a blade I was in a long sleeve shirt, wore leather gloves and had safety glasses on. I was sure I was going to sever an artery just handling it.

And I HATED my Rikon that first year. The belt was walking off the pulley, I couldn't get the blankety-blank thing to track, and on it went. I still would like to trade up, but I've learned a lot about how a band saw works and I can usually figure out what's going on. A new blade fixes a lot of problems….

My shop is now wired for 220 and is lit with 6 glorious LED fixtures. I can tell you about each tool I use and what the quirks are. I can listen to a board going through the planer and tell you if there's still a low spot by the sound it makes.

Mr refurbed Delta planer hums along nicely and I know when the blades need to be sharpened. Better yet, I refurbished it myself.

Without my LJ buddies, I'm pretty sure I would never have gained the confidence to jump in and learn some of the things I can now do.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I AM WOODWORKER, HEAR ME ROAR!
(Insert manly tool noises and a fist pump)

11:02 pm. That's all I got. Goodnight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


You go.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


LJs is why I can do what I do. I agree totally.

Rock on my friend.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


congrats sandra

you got it !

let the tools and works tell you what they need

then you can both be right


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra,

It's so good to hear from you again. You are absolutely right! LJs is a good confidence booster. I've tried all sorts of things that I never dreamed that I would try . . . like replacing bushings and bearings on the planer, troubleshooting motor problems on drum sander and tablesaw (and buying the parts for hubby to replace-with a little help from me). Fellow LJs have been incredibly helpful in giving advice without passing judgment on our abilities.

As for the bandsaw blade: that's the one tool that I don't use very often. I bought it for my husband since he likes to carve and make curvy pieces of furniture. He maintains the tool and changes the blades. Some day I may have to learn how to do it, but I'm no longer intimidated about learning those things-thanks in large part to LJs.

L/W


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Well that's just the natural order of things.

I remember, way back when, watching Norm demonstrate the mortise and tenon joint. I was new to woodworking and hadn't yet seen this joint-and it looked pretty intimidating….....!

And then my next project called for (gasp…!) an M&T joint. So after I calmed down, I thought, how about let's try a practice one to get the hang of it. So I did-and it wasn't pretty. Norm would have been horrified by the thing!

But I thought to myself, hey this isn't so hard after all. And now that I've overcome my intimidation, I'm going to tackle this thing head-on, and make lots of them, just to show 'em who's boss, ya know.

Nowadays, I just bang 'em out, without giving 'em a second thought…...

Just like you with your bandsaw!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Good that you have arrived! I do remember the shelves and building projects that you started doing , progressing on to the shed and then to being a clothespin entrepreneur.

Congratulations on your determination and commitment and to your supportive family. Home and here.

LOL! I know what you're saying re: the bandsaw, and my own ineptness in translating what I saw. Still the case. I call it Murphy.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


74 i can relate. well said


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


*Sandra*, go and be fearless. If you talk to your wood and listen to your tools you have arrived. There is also thinking thorough your tools as you work and following your bliss as you dream up projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments folks.

Dean - good chuckle on the M&T comments. My workbench drawers called for (horror) box joints…

I used to spend more time on LJ when I was dealing with health issues and was off work. Now that I'm working full-time again, I'm not on the site as much, but this place is as much a part of my workshop as my tools are.
Wait, did I just call everyone tools?


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


What a great blog! I think many can relate to this. Nicely shared!

Garry


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...












*'Nuff said …*


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Very well said, Sandra! AND un-deleted!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Nicely done 74. You should blog more often….weekly even. Your writings are interesting and engaging. I'll bet that you got all As in English classes.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, that is what I love about Lumberjocks.Iit is alike a big family and everyone is always ready to help one another!!

Great job, girl!!

Jim


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *Epiphany at the bandsaw*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Aww shucks


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

*When you finally see the forest through the trees*

I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.

My own personal rules are to not to spend more than 30 minutes on any one post. I can correct a mistake if I catch it right away, but can't go back. If I post it, I can't edit or delete. I tend to edit things to death and have been known to delete my posts before it's too late.

If anything resonates with you, feel free to chime in.

12:09

For those patient souls who have been part of my Lumberjock journey, I joined this site when I was very ill in 2011. One day I was fine, next day I was admitted to the hospital with something attacking my nervous system. Nerve pain to the point of wanting me to sever my legs, twitching, face droop, extraordinary fatigue, ringing in my ears, test after test after invasive test. First theory and last theory standing was MS but no diagnosis.

Anyone who would DARE suggest that any portion of my medical issues was connected with stress or mental health was promptly put in his/her place and summarily told to figure out what the [email protected]&& was wrong with me and stop messing around asking me if I was stressed. Of course I was stressed. I was in and out of the hospital with worsening symptoms. Was I depressed? Well, I was off work for a total of 7 months during which I didn't know if I was dying and if I even wanted to live with the pain I was in. Of course I was depressed.

My social circle shrunk. I stopped visiting a good friend whose three boys were young and loud. 
The mall was completely out of the question and on a bad day, I couldn't get the groceries into the house without help. This site was what kept me going through all of this. The Stumpy Nubs thread quite literally kept me alive some nights.

Six years later I still have symptoms, but I'm 'better'.

There was no magic moment when I got better. There were little moments. 
-when I decided I had enough of medication that was somebody's best guess
-when I spent a crapload of cash on a personal trainer and started working out again
-when I was put in charge of a team at work who needed me to show up at work everyday
-when my saint of a psychologist delicately posed the question
-when I started taking medication for something other than the physical symptoms

And bit by bit, I started to accept that of course it was related to stress. Much of illness is. If someone is leading a tremendously stressful life, is overweight and has high blood pressure, we don't say "it's all in his head" if he has a heart attack, do we?

I've now been diagnosed with PTSD, which I didn't think could apply to me, because I didn't serve in Vietnam, Afghanistan or Rwanda. THOSE folks could reasonably have PTSD, but me? I didn't think I had seen enough, been traumatized enough or had served enough to have PTSD. ( I'm pretty sure some of you had it figured out long before I did.)

And through all of this, I found woodworking. I started selling clothespins and so far I've made close to 25,000 of them. Many of you told me it would become a 'job' or a 'chore' and in some ways you were right. But when I go to a craft show, or I get an online order, I get to be the Clothespin Lady. I'm not my profession, or a wife or a mother. I'm just the Clothespin Lady. And clothespins aren't political and they never mistake me for the secretary.

12:38 am - it's past the Clothespin Lady's bedtime.

Thank you, my friends.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


We are and always will be your friend. The best friends I have are here.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Hmm. I'll shut the _K up about stress! Good luck on your new Journey. Just saw your shop tour video! I like your voice better than mine….LOL!

Hey Monte!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


You're one of those rare find jewels in life. You may have received a lot from the group but, you've given a lot as well. Everyone here is proud to have you as part of the group. Regardless if it's RCMP, Clothespin Lady, woodworker, or mom. We have another title….friend


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra, isn't it amazing the twists and turns that life takes? Hang in there, Clothespin Lady. I am having fun re-lighting and renovating my shop. It is a journey worth the ride.


----------



## LeaParker (Oct 30, 2017)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Hats off to the Clothespin Lady!


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you finally have an answer! It may not be a "we'll have you fixed up in a tickety-boo" sort of answer, but it is one. You'll be with your family and friends for a long time and they'll do their best to help you through the rough spots.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Hi Sandra. This Lumberjocks site and my woodworking keep me going strong. My wife wants to go to a condo where I could not make chips, use the chainsaw, cut metal , weld and generally make noise when needed.
I told her I cannot live like that and she might as well shoot me because I'd die there quickly!!

Keep a positive attitude and know that you have a family of over 233 thousand here behind you!!!!!!!!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


These professions that we have certainly have the potential for ptsd and it's so hard to know when it has started and what was the cause. If they say you have ptsd, believe them.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


*74,* we love ya. Gary said it well. And, were lucky to have a friend like you.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Clothespin Lady, I have a family member who has PTSD who has had to find their way through the dark tunnel and now they have the benefits of mostly sunny days in their life. 
I'm glade woodworking has become a positive factor in your life and that it gives you an identity and purpose. If I was one of those people that said cloths pins was not a viable business I'm sorry you obviously were smarter than myself (join the masses  ) keep on the great path your on and find joy wherever you can. Along with me, I'm sure all of the LJ family is cheering you on .


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what Gary said.
Glad you got some answers….


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Sandra,



> You re one of those rare find jewels in life. You may have received a lot from the group but, you ve given a lot as well. Everyone here is proud to have you as part of the group. Regardless if it s RCMP, Clothespin Lady, woodworker, or mom. We have another title….friend
> 
> - Gary


Ditto!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


+1 to Dr. Gary's comment/s. I call you friend as well.

74-You're a one in a million girl.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


I like this so much!  I'm with everybody above  I'm happy to have met you, Clothespin Lady!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Anyone who works in law enforcement, emergency medicine or firefighting will suffer PTSD. It is *NOT* just a disorder for combat veterans. *STRESS* is the operative word here. Having had the disorder for 47 years I can tell you first hand that it is not easy to live with. AND you will pass it on the your loved ones. I have caused my family untold amounts of traumatic stress over the years, and they will be effected by that for the rest of their lives. Getting professional help was the best thing that I have ever done. 
I AM WITH YOU SANDRA in my hope for a better future for you, AND your family. You are what a true friend is all about.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Momcanfixit said:


> *When you finally see the forest through the trees*
> 
> I'm notorious for over-thinking, overanalyzing and basically spending too much energy navel-gazing. This blog is intended to get some of it out of my head. I'll be glib, sarcastic and flippant in my other posts. Who knows how this one will turn out. It may be a train wreck, so reader beware! If navel-gazing doesn't hold any appeal or distraction for you, move on. If you're allergic to estrogen, move away quickly.
> 
> ...


Im glad to hear that youve turned the proverbial corner. At times, we all need someone or something to lean on. Im glad that you were able to find what helped. Keep on keepin on Sandra!


----------

